# Uber dosen't care if a driver lives in poverty



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to 👍


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Very thankful it'll never make it to Georgia. 
&#128526;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber prefers that drivers live in poverty. That way they’ll be desperate to make money even at ridiculously low rates.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber prefers that drivers live in poverty. That way they'll be desperate to make money even at ridiculously low rates.


That's business.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Hoping for those who hope for AB5 to get a clue and stop driving &#128077;



1.5xorbust said:


> Uber prefers that drivers live in poverty. That way they'll be desperate to make money even at ridiculously low rates.


People willing to drive at ridiculously low rates, please DM me... I need someone to shovel my track and horse manure. I will pay +$1 on top of what uber pays. Bring your own shovels and tool, thank you in advance.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Why is Uber fault if some drivers live in poverty ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Uber will comply with the California law in California, but it won't be by making you an employee. As I understand it California assumes gig workers are employees unless the company can meet 3 tests


The worker is free to perform services without the control or direction of the company.
The worker is performing work tasks that are outside the usual course of the company's business activities.
The worker is customarily engaged in an independently established trade, occupation, or business of the same nature as that involved in the work performed. 
I think the recent changes Uber made in California are designed to meet the three tests and to make It clear that we are not employees. So now we wait for someone to take Uber to court. If Uber doesn't t prevail they will make more changes Look to FedEx and Amazon and how they handled the same problem. Their drivers are now low paid, overworked employees, but they work for independent contractors. These contractors are local delivery companies


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Not anyone's fault that you live in poverty but your own. If you're not making 20-25 an hour, your market sucks, go to a W2 job.

Rocket science I know.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nobody is made to live in poverty. People CHOOSE to live in poverty. Those that choose not to make decisions to change things. Actions have consequences, you aren't a victim!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber prefers that drivers live in poverty. That way they'll be desperate to make money even at ridiculously low rates.


You chose to live in poverty, you don't have to drive for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why is Uber fault if some drivers live in poverty ?


They should care to the point that drivers need to maintain the automobiles that their customers are driven in.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Crbrocks said:


> They should care to the point that drivers need to maintain the automobiles that their customers are driven in.


Uber is a company that need to make profits. If you can't take care or maintain your car maybe Uber is not for you . Why don't you complain about Walmart, amazon or any other big corporations ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber is a company that need to make profits. If you can't take care or maintain your car maybe Uber is not for you . Why don't you complain about Walmart, amazon or any other big corporations ?


Uber drivers are doing exactly the same thing Uber management is doing, operating at a loss.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber is a company that need to make profits. If you can't take care or maintain your car maybe Uber is not for you . Why don't you complain about Walmart, amazon or any other big corporations ?


No basis for comparison. Those are actual companies that create value not a Ponzi Scheme.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Like nearly everyone, I agree that Uber should pay drivers better. However, Uber is not responsible for your livelihood. It's been said a million times - this was never meant to be a full time gig. And even if it was - if you don't like it, acquire more skills or education if you want to earn more.

The problem with driving for a living is that nearly _anyone_ can do it. If anyone can do the job, you can't expect it to pay well. The reason doctors and engineers get paid well is because not just _anyone_ can do heart surgery or design a bridge.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

uber will do any sleazy thing it can to subvert AB5. they are trying out the "race to the bottom" scheme as we type in california. they have stopped showing what you get vs what the passenger paid. AB5, like most california laws, is two faced and not to be trusted. it was written by a lawyer not by drivers.

what you need to do is unionize. don't believe a word any california lawmaker says. they are the reason you are living in poverty.

losiglow - just a few years ago they advertised "make 70k a year driving for uber" they DEFINITELY meant it to be a full-time job for many, and put ads out that support that. don't fall for the "side-hustle" term simply bc you drive part time. if uber/lyft didn't have full time drivers right now they would disappear very quickly, meaning you would no longer be able to drive part time for them bc they wouldn't exist. if they didn't throw away so much money for expansion, and sdc research/development, maybe they could survive limiting drivers to 20 hours a week - but they threw a lot of money away and can't proceed without full timers - fact.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Yup, it's Uber's fault drivers live in poverty. Uh-huh. Yeah. That's it.

No, I do not condone the low rates they are paying or any of their other shenanigans.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

got a p said:


> losiglow - just a few years ago they advertised "make 70k a year driving for uber" they DEFINITELY meant it to be a full-time job for many, and put ads out that support that. don't fall for the "side-hustle" term simply bc you drive part time. if uber/lyft didn't have full time drivers right now they would disappear very quickly, meaning you would no longer be able to drive part time for them bc they wouldn't exist. if they didn't throw away so much money for expansion, and sdc research/development, maybe they could survive limiting drivers to 20 hours a week - but they threw a lot of money away and can't proceed without full timers - fact.


That is true; that they did advertise high earnings for drivers (and probably still do). They conveniently failed to disclose that on average, 25% of your earnings are going toward overhead. But that's a different subject.

If full time is 40 hours then I'd be considered full time at this point. I average about 45 a week. However, "full-time" for Uber seems to be 60 hours minimum - If you want to even approach middle-class wages.

And yes, if the FT'ers disappeared Uber would obviously be in a pretty tough spot. Of course, you could say the same thing for the PT'ers since there's probably a higher proportion of PT'ers than FT'ers.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why is Uber fault if some drivers live in poverty ?


You just received a badge, shill of the year! Wear it proud


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> You just received a badge, shill of the year! Wear it proud


Thank you . I will . Truth hurt I guess mate .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> You just received a badge, shill of the year! Wear it proud


Someone disagrees with you and they're a shill?


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Like nearly everyone, I agree that Uber should pay drivers better. However, Uber is not responsible for your livelihood. It's been said a million times - this was never meant to be a full time gig. And even if it was - if you don't like it, acquire more skills or education if you want to earn more.
> 
> The problem with driving for a living is that nearly _anyone_ can do it. If anyone can do the job, you can't expect it to pay well. The reason doctors and engineers get paid well is because not just _anyone_ can do heart surgery or design a bridge.


Groovy response happy jack , I guess you like a good pegging,just sayin' &#128521;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Uber will comply with the California law in California, but it won't be by making you an employee. As I understand it California assumes gig workers are employees unless the company can meet 3 tests
> 
> 
> The worker is free to perform services without the control or direction of the company.
> ...


&#128514; CA doesn't consider gig workers as even having a job. Crafted by Ridesharing friendly lawmakers, AB5 is being trotted out as the difference maker.

CA drivers would gain more by voting the scumbags out of office who are bought and paid for by ridesharing.



Ubertool said:


> You just received a badge, shill of the year! Wear it proud


How about getting a real job instead of letting a BS company dictate your earnings?

How ignorant are drivers who label people shills because they choose to do a job which pays crappy wages.

Yes, there shills here but don't accuse someone of shilling when they tell the truth and because it's easy to name call and act like a 4 year old who can't live with the career choice they've made because they likely have little to no skill set.

Make a better choice but don't go into Uber and sign up with all the documentation showing they're a company without a conscience and still drive for them.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Thank you . I will . Truth hurt I guess mate .


Lol, says a middle age women trolling for likes&#128078;Another one to ignore, already have a middle aged wife to fiddle with.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> Lol, says a middle age women trolling for likes&#128078;Another one to ignore, already have a middle aged wife to fiddle with.


No need for likes babe. Well you choose her so you got what you deserve mate


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Shit I need me a cougar.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

IR12 said:


> &#128514; CA doesn't consider gig workers as even having a job. Crafted by Ridesharing friendly lawmakers, AB5 is being trotted out as the difference maker.
> 
> CA drivers would gain more by voting the scumbags out of office who are bought and paid for by ridesharing.
> 
> ...


One can work for a company and still vent about low wages that effect the disadvantaged . Retired from one field . Still like to work , but when prices are rolled back 30 years as mileage and time at current rates are, some speak up , some cheerlead for the oppressed , some bury their heads and say get another job if you don't like it, soon if unchecked , all jobs will roll back wages, ehhh to much time beating a dead horse . All slave wage backers can take it from here


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Some drivers don't care if they live in poverty why should Uber care?

To me it is real simple. Know what it costs you to operate your car per mile, including estimated future repairs and depreciation. Knowing what it cost you to operate your car will quickly show if you can make money. Drivers do foolish things to increase their costs instead of thinking like real business people and figuring out what they can do to decrease their costs.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I think you guys are asking the wrong questions. Uber's job is not to care or to not to care about the driver's individual financial needs. As individuals you should see to your own needs as you see fit, just as Uber sees to their needs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> Hoping for those who hope for AB5 to get a clue and stop driving &#128077;
> 
> 
> People willing to drive at ridiculously low rates, please DM me... I need someone to shovel my track and horse manure. I will pay +$1 on top of what uber pays. Bring your own shovels and tool, thank you in advance.


Shovelin Horse Poop
Moving Pax
No difference !


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Very thankful it'll never make it to Georgia.
> &#128526;


It will .It's a good thing


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Like nearly everyone, I agree that Uber should pay drivers better. However, Uber is not responsible for your livelihood. It's been said a million times - this was never meant to be a full time gig. And even if it was - if you don't like it, acquire more skills or education if you want to earn more.
> 
> The problem with driving for a living is that nearly _anyone_ can do it. If anyone can do the job, you can't expect it to pay well. The reason doctors and engineers get paid well is because not just _anyone_ can do heart surgery or design a bridge.


That's just a little hard hearted.

every job should pay a living wage. If you sell widgets you need to set your price and profit targets based on the cost of input and labor is one of the inputs if you don't pay your labor enough to live then you are asking the government to subsidize your product or service through welfare, food stamps and other government programs

get a good education or learn a trade is good advice as far as it goes but there ore some of us too mold or too weak or too stupid to compete. The need for Unskilled labor is diminishing.

I like Yangs Freedom Dividend proposal. Just like a successful company pays their stockholders a dividend for doing nothing. A successful country should be able to pay its citizens a dividend


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> A successful country should be able to pay its citizens a dividend


As of this posting your dividend is -$70,671 and climbing. That is the current US Debt per person right now.

https://www.usdebtclock.org/#


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> That's just a little hard hearted.
> 
> every job should pay a living wage. If you sell widgets you need to set your price and profit targets based on the cost of input and labor is one of the inputs if you don't pay your labor enough to live then you are asking the government to subsidize your product or service through welfare, food stamps and other government programs
> 
> ...


Can you spell Venezuela? That's where huge, demand side only, spending takes a country. Production grinds to a halt, as heavy taxation, regulation, and nationalization of industry, kicks in.

Hyperinflation is the net result. Money becomes worthless.

Don't believe it? Ask literally anyone from Venezuela and they'll strongly confirm.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> As of this posting your dividend is -$70,671 and climbing. That is the current US Debt per person right now.


I ain't gonna pay none of it!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Are they sleazy and exploitative, sure. You'll get no argument on that. But, if you had an inexhaustible supply of workers willing to bring their own equipment, take on most of the risk and drive 50+ hours at 1979 taxi rates, can you blame them? I think the bigger sin is that, after all this advantage, they *still *hemorrhage billions... When they tried the whole "lower rates means more money" thing, they never imagined in their wildest dreams that their workforce would actually _increase_. It is quite something.

Two big factors never cease to surprise me and essentially mean that Uber and Lyft are going nowhere unless they fail on their own or get regulated into oblivion. One is the sheer amount of people willing to drive at base rates in the most awful conditions. The other is the amount of riders who prioritize price and conveinence over things like safety and standards.



Jon Stoppable said:


> I ain't gonna pay none of it!


Ha! The next generations thank you!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> As of this posting your dividend is -$70,671 and climbing. That is the current US Debt per person right now.
> 
> https://www.usdebtclock.org/#


I could buy an apartment building at $100000 per unit with borrowed money. At 4% interest over 15 years I'd pay it off wit a $750/Mo payment. Add something for taxes and insurance and maintenance and I think I could still make a couple of dollars month

or closer to home, I could buy a car with borrowed money, drive it for hire for a few years and make enough to pay the debt and make a few dollars

the point is that there is nothing wrong with borrowing money; successful companies borrow money all the time. The difference between them and our government is that the companies pay it back.

Our economy generates enough that we can pay the debt and pay a dividend


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

got a p said:


> uber will do any sleazy thing it can to subvert AB5. they are trying out the "race to the bottom" scheme as we type in california. they have stopped showing what you get vs what the passenger paid. AB5, like most california laws, is two faced and not to be trusted. it was written by a lawyer not by drivers.
> 
> what you need to do is unionize. don't believe a word any california lawmaker says. they are the reason you are living in poverty.
> 
> losiglow - just a few years ago they advertised "make 70k a year driving for uber" they DEFINITELY meant it to be a full-time job for many, and put ads out that support that. don't fall for the "side-hustle" term simply bc you drive part time. if uber/lyft didn't have full time drivers right now they would disappear very quickly, meaning you would no longer be able to drive part time for them bc they wouldn't exist. if they didn't throw away so much money for expansion, and sdc research/development, maybe they could survive limiting drivers to 20 hours a week - but they threw a lot of money away and can't proceed without full timers - fact.


So you fall for a snake oil and now you crying? give me a break. It is a side hassle, and if you chose to be lazy and drive around in car instead of having real job, then that's on you. Leave uber alone to those who are happy with it.



Ubertool said:


> You just received a badge, shill of the year! Wear it proud


Can I have one too?, I can use it to wack some sense into all those cry baby ex taxi drivers.... probably be worth more than their medallions.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

oldfart said:


> That's just a little hard hearted.
> 
> every job should pay a living wage. If you sell widgets you need to set your price and profit targets based on the cost of input and labor is one of the inputs if you don't pay your labor enough to live then you are asking the government to subsidize your product or service through welfare, food stamps and other government programs
> 
> ...


 I live in Los Angeles very expensive rents and real estate prices ,gasoline etc
It's easy to talk like you do living off the fruit of the earth in SLC ,Utah so keep flapping your lips how your content with your rideshare wages,just sayin ha


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> They should care to the point that drivers need to maintain the automobiles that their customers are driven in.


Use....your....brain...... If you open a lemonade stand... does a lemon grower need to tell you that you need to maintain your stand?..... problem is not uber... problem is 99.999% of drivers are clueless when it comes to operating a business.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Is being an uber driver a job? Kinda **** it was a side thing. hmmm


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Like nearly everyone, I agree that Uber should pay drivers better. However, Uber is not responsible for your livelihood. It's been said a million times - this was never meant to be a full time gig. And even if it was - if you don't like it, acquire more skills or education if you want to earn more.
> 
> The problem with driving for a living is that nearly _anyone_ can do it. If anyone can do the job, you can't expect it to pay well. The reason doctors and engineers get paid well is because not just _anyone_ can do heart surgery or design a bridge.


But hey, drivers want to earn more than surgeons and engineers, even though a teenager can get driver licenses, and even though all they need to do is just sit on their butt listening to radio all day. Shameless... all they do is want want want.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Use....your....brain...... If you open a lemonade stand... does a lemon grower need to tell you that you need to maintain your stand?..... problem is not uber... problem is 99.999% of drivers are clueless when it comes to operating a business.


I beg to differ. Ha Toronto another inexpensive city to live in .Use your brain


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> I beg to differ. Ha Toronto another inexpensive city to live in .Use your brain


Yes, and are you going to blame Toronto for being expensive?... no, you either can afford to live here, or not... there's lot of places you can live in... just like there is a lot of jobs out there. If you can't make in driving uber, do something else instead of ruining it for those who can make it work.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Yes, and are you going to blame Toronto for being expensive?... no, you either can afford to live here, or not... there's lot of places you can live in... just like there is a lot of jobs out there. If you can't make in driving uber, do something else instead of ruining it for those who can make it work.


Your assuming I don't know how to make money at this .First mistake don't assume and I mean Toronto is not an expen














sive town person wages can go a long way


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Hell, Uber doesn't even care if a driver lives in their car.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Why can't I find a job that treats me as good as mommie?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> Your assuming I don't know how to make money at this .First mistake don't assume and I mean Toronto is not an expen
> View attachment 414372
> View attachment 414372
> sive town person wages can go a long way


Not assuming anything, all im saying is it is working great, and is not poverty for some. In employment type work, if you are under-performing you get fired... in gig style job, you just wont make as much. Not sure why one would think it is uber's responsibility to ensure driver does not live in poverty. It should be driver's... it's their choices that puts them in poverty.



Jinxstone said:


> Hell, Uber doesn't even care if a driver lives in their car.


Again, why would they need to? No one should care if driver lives in a car or not. It's none of anyone's business.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> So you fall for a snake oil and now you crying? give me a break. It is a side hassle, and if you chose to be lazy and drive around in car instead of having real job, then that's on you. Leave uber alone to those who are happy with it.
> 
> 
> Can I have one too?, I can use it to wack some sense into all those cry baby ex taxi drivers.... probably be worth more than their medallions.


You have been awarded a new badge , he's such a nice guy , cut his pay please , he's making to much and having to much fun doing uber at these rates. He's fine with .40 a mile and .10 a minute, ask him and he will be your cheerleader


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Here's a sad reality of the world we live in.... nobody cares. When's the last time you've asked the guy who pumps your gas how much money he has in the bank?

When's the last time you even thought about How much the man or woman who picked your fruits makes?

I know this is going to seem hard to believe, what an Uber driver is by no way bottom of the totem pole. There are a lot of people in jobs that are well well below Where We Are


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Ha! The next generations thank you!


Nobody else is paying it either. Except through inflation, but with the international strength of the dollar that hardly matters. Today, that is. Tomorrow?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> I live in Los Angeles very expensive rents and real estate prices ,gasoline etc
> It's easy to talk like you do living off the fruit of the earth in SLC ,Utah so keep flapping your lips how your content with your rideshare wages,just sayin ha


First of all Uber doesn't pay their driver wages. Uber has offered us a business opportunity. And most businesses fail


Crbrocks said:


> I live in Los Angeles very expensive rents and real estate prices ,gasoline etc
> It's easy to talk like you do living off the fruit of the earth in SLC ,Utah so keep flapping your lips how your content with your rideshare wages,just sayin ha


Dude!

im on your side

and I never said I was content with what I can make with Uber. It's just that I don't think you can pin your hopes on AB5.



Crbrocks said:


> I live in Los Angeles very expensive rents and real estate prices ,gasoline etc
> It's easy to talk like you do living off the fruit of the earth in SLC ,Utah so keep flapping your lips how your content with your rideshare wages,just sayin ha


Dude!

im on your side

and I never said I was content with what I can make with Uber. It's just that I don't think you can pin your hopes on AB5. Uber will pull out of California rather than make drivers employee


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

oldfart said:


> First of all Uber doesn't pay their driver wages. Uber has offered us a business opportunity. And most businesses fail
> 
> Dude!
> 
> ...


From Discover on Google https://finance.yahoo.com/news/judge-denies-ubers-postmates-request-230507780.html



Crbrocks said:


> From Discover on Google https://finance.yahoo.com/news/judge-denies-ubers-postmates-request-230507780.html


TO y'all that' are against AB5 read the above article &#128521;


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Uber will pull out of California rather than make drivers employee


No, they won't, they will find a way around it. Just like they have all Municipal laws.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> That's business.


That's Al Capone business!

If a business model cannot provide minimum wages and benefits for 75% of its work force it is not a business model
it is a Scam. These companies exist only because they hiring new people al the time!


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> No, they won't, they will find a way around it. Just like they have all Municipal laws.


Good .I don't care if they do .Go ahead and leave &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

If you live in poverty and continue to do the same thing expecting different results.... Well you deserve your consequences... Man up and change your predicament.... Learn the game better and make more... Or get out and do something your good at. If your broke and think rideshare is the answer... Well there's the problem...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> No, they won't, they will find a way around it. Just like they have all Municipal laws.


I agree
As I said Uber will change things to comply with the law, in fact, I think they already have


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There’s zero reason every driver can’t be pulling in $20+ an hour. (This is a product of horrible rates.

They should also suspend new activations in the slow season (market dependent)

In a bottom market lyft pays our $10 for a 20 mile trip to the airport. (Orlando)

The same hotel to the airport would come close to paying for my rental for the shift by itself.

The amount Uber and lyft are taking off every ping and still not turning a profit is just laughable.

orlando shouldn’t be a bottom market for Uber/lyft. It’s just sickening that it is.

you shouldn’t have to drive 400 miles to make $200, but that’s a bottom market.

The worst part is that I KNOW that without government intervention that it’s only going to get worse, never better.

ive been around since the days it was good.

If Uber/lyft had kept the rates where they were at I would be renting a black car from the same shop I get the taxis from now and doing Uber with it.


I’m sorry,

The REAL worst part is that Uber pay has fallen more than taxi pay has in the last 4 years.

Think about that for a second...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The amount Uber and lyft are taking off every ping and still not turning a profit is just laughable


This is an accounting fallacy. They make plenty of money but they "spend" more. Its a shell game


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> No basis for comparison. Those are actual companies that create value not a Ponzi Scheme.


if you don't know what a Ponzi Scheme is, you shouldn't show off your stupidity.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> if you don't know what a Ponzi Scheme is, you shouldn't show off your stupidity.


You just did.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber isn't a charity. It's not a social program. Like any other job, if it works for you then do it. If it doesn't, find something else.

If they pulled a bait-and-switch, promising you one thing and then providing something else, then you'd have grounds to complain.

Momma said "Pay attention in school".



OldUncleDave said:


> if you don't know what a Ponzi Scheme is, you shouldn't show off your stupidity.


I know what a Fonzi scheme is! You need an actor too old for the part, a leather jacket, and a motorcycle which said actor doesn't know how to drive.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> You just did.


A Ponzi Scheme is also known as a Pyramid. The first investors get profit by recruiting other, new, investors. No other income is included in the business model.

Please tell me how UBER limits the income of drivers to strictly recruiting new drivers.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I know what a Fonzi scheme is! You need an actor too old for the part, a leather jacket, and a motorcycle which said actor doesn't know how to drive.


it was actually pleather. henry winkler is allergic to leather - you learn something new every day!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> Lol, says a middle age women trolling for likes&#128078;Another one to ignore, already have a middle aged wife to fiddle with.


H


Polomarko said:


> That's Al Capone business!
> 
> If a business model cannot provide minimum wages and benefits for 75% of its work force it is not a business model
> it is a Scam. These companies exist only because they hiring new people al the time!


blane your government . They let Uber and Lyft operate this way . This country is all about the money . Not the people.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Let’s imagine the City Bus hiring independent contractors, stripe them of benefits all because it saves their bottom line


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber is a company that need to make profits. If you can't take care or maintain your car maybe Uber is not for you . Why don't you complain about Walmart, amazon or any other big corporations?


People who work at Walmart, Amazon and the like typically cannot afford a car and often are receiving food stamps and other government benefits structured for those living in poverty. Why? Because they are living in poverty. Much like many U/L drivers.

Corporations deserve to make a return on their investment, but when they are making huge profits off the backs of their low paid employees, it is unconscionable.

https://www.worldhunger.org/report-walmart-workers-cost-taxpayers-6-2-billion-public-assistance/
https://theintercept.com/2018/04/19/amazon-snap-subsidies-warehousing-wages/
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-drivers-food-stamps-low-pay-2019-6


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i drive full time and i don't live in poverty. i think this has more to do with where you choose to live.

people love saying "if you don't like the pay stop driving" that's really the same as saying "if you don't like where you live - move!" maybe where you live has transformed for the worse and changes need to be made. just like with the pay cuts. inflation is like a pay cut when it's out of control like in california. comprende?


----------



## DrPhill (Jul 28, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Good grief people.... Uber's not supposed to care. You're a freaking independent contractor, so act like it. if you don't like uber or the money, find another damn job.....more money for those of us who actually love being independent contractors. There are more jobs available right now then at any time Since 2008.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Are they sleazy and exploitative, sure. You'll get no argument on that. But, if you had an inexhaustible supply of workers willing to bring their own equipment, take on most of the risk and drive 50+ hours at 1979 taxi rates, can you blame them? I think the bigger sin is that, after all this advantage, they *still *hemorrhage billions... When they tried the whole "lower rates means more money" thing, they never imagined in their wildest dreams that their workforce would actually _increase_. It is quite something.
> 
> Two big factors never cease to surprise me and essentially mean that Uber and Lyft are going nowhere unless they fail on their own or get regulated into oblivion. One is the sheer amount of people willing to drive at base rates in the most awful conditions. The other is the amount of riders who prioritize price and conveinence over things like safety and standards.
> 
> Ha! The next generations thank you!


If every employer in the US shared Uber's lack of ethics, this country would be just another poverty-striken country with a tiny elite of super rich and virtually everyone else in poverty with no real middle class.

Fortunately, there are many employers in this country who choose not operate a revolving door of exploited poorly paid workers being paid the absolute dirt cheapest wages the compnay can get away with.

Perpetually high rates of LEGAL immigration from the Third World is the reason Uber and Lyft have been able to get away with paying their drivers rock-bottom wages.

I have no doubt that Uber is making a profit on their North American rideshare business and that's the reason they don't break down ther earnings by country.

They're rightfully worried that if the public and pols knew they were profiteering on the backs of poorly paid drivers, their'd be a lot more AB5s and/or much stricter regulations.



mrpjfresh said:


> Are they sleazy and exploitative, sure. You'll get no argument on that. But, if you had an inexhaustible supply of workers willing to bring their own equipment, take on most of the risk and drive 50+ hours at 1979 taxi rates, can you blame them? I think the bigger sin is that, after all this advantage, they *still *hemorrhage billions... When they tried the whole "lower rates means more money" thing, they never imagined in their wildest dreams that their workforce would actually _increase_. It is quite something.
> 
> Two big factors never cease to surprise me and essentially mean that Uber and Lyft are going nowhere unless they fail on their own or get regulated into oblivion. One is the sheer amount of people willing to drive at base rates in the most awful conditions. The other is the amount of riders who prioritize price and conveinence over things like safety and standards.
> 
> Ha! The next generations thank you!


If every employer in the US shared Uber's lack of ethics, this country would be just another poverty-striken country with a tiny elite of super rich and virtually everyone else in poverty with no real middle class.

Fortunately, there are many employers in this country who choose not operate a revolving door of exploited poorly paid workers being paid the absolute dirt cheapest wages the compnay can get away with.

Perpetually high rates of LEGAL immigration from the Third World is the reason Uber and Lyft have been able to get away with paying their drivers rock-bottom wages.

I have no doubt that Uber is making a profit on their North American rideshare business and that's the reason they don't break down their earnings by country.

They're rightfully worried that if the public and pols knew they were profiteering on the backs of poorly paid drivers, there'd be a lot more AB5s and/or much stricter regulations.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Someone disagrees with you and they're a shill?


That's how it rolls on UP :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> That's how it rolls on UP :roflmao:


Roll shills roll! 
&#128526;


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Yes, and are you going to blame Toronto for being expensive?... no, you either can afford to live here, or not... there's lot of places you can live in... just like there is a lot of jobs out there. If you can't make in driving uber, do something else instead of ruining it for those who can make it work.


Y'all missing the point: govt is using Uber as a stepping stone to set laws that prevent every day establishments from changing their employee model to an independent contractor model for solely reducing benefits....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jinxstone said:


> Hell, Uber doesn't even care if a driver lives in their car.


Neither do I. Not my problem.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

You could've taken "in poverty" out of the title and it would've been more concise and accurate.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

This is a quote from Cramer business, on Apples stock app.

"Of course, Uber's not perfect. They're in a constant war against local regulators, who tend to favor the interests of local cab companies," Cramer said, adding that he still holds reservations about Uber's food delivery and trucking businesses. "But at $40, [Uber] is worth it. Remember, this thing came public last spring at $45, and it was a much worse company back then."

Clearly admitting they are spending a boat load of cash on lawyers. While there drivers suffer. This is Dara even admitting it. Check it out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> This is a quote from Cramer business, on Apples stock app.
> 
> "Of course, Uber's not perfect. They're in a constant war against local regulators, who tend to favor the interests of local cab companies," Cramer said, adding that he still holds reservations about Uber's food delivery and trucking businesses. "But at $40, [Uber] is worth it. Remember, this thing came public last spring at $45, and it was a much worse company back then."
> 
> Clearly admitting they are spending a boat load of cash on lawyers. While there drivers suffer. This is Dara even admitting it. Check it out.


And?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The cab company I drive for?

their revolving door is in the call center

the drivers stick around for years and I’m a youngin at 4 years in and in my 30s....

most of the drivers have been there multiple decades.

That’s the way cab drivers are. Middle aged guys who have been doing it forever.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Teamster union overcame this same issue. Never feel guilty for pushing for a better living wage.

A lot of corporate moles posting for their position. Feel free to push back. Discussion forum here.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


If you're living in poverty, or making anywhere close to minimum wage, while doing the gig economy, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuel, insurance, tire replacement, oil changes, depreciation of vehicle. Very easy to make below min wage even in busier markets.

in my opinion earned tips from the customer is very important for bottom line.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Droosk said:


> If you're living in poverty, or making anywhere close to minimum wage, while doing the gig economy, you're doing something wrong.


Well stated.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

These ride share companies can gain or lose tens of millions dollars by political push of a position. These type forums are riddle with people pushing for one position or another. Best way to overcome is post your earnings and time driving. Post receipts for fuel etc. Let the readers of these type forums judge for themselves. 
I think it is funny for other drivers to attack a fellow driver for making low income.

I thought everyone likes to make more money. Hmmmm.

Funniest part of all is Uber as a corporation shows hundreds of millions of losses. Please attack them... "THEY MUST BE DOING SOMETHING WRONG". as you attack a fellow driver trying to make min wage.

Good thing investors are supplementing ubers finance model to support these great losses.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*UBER DESCRIBES ITSELF AS A "SIDE HUSTLE" POOPSTICK!








*


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

In past court cases.

...
So Uber is an employer when trying to wriggle away from unsolicited advertising laws, but not an employer when trying to wriggle away from labor laws.

A third type of court case argues that, if Uber's drivers are independent contractors, the company is guilty of fixing prices among competitors, as all the contractors charge the same rate for rides, based on an algorithm managed by Uber...

Theinterceptor


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Droosk said:


> If you're living in poverty, or making anywhere close to minimum wage, while doing the gig economy, you're doing something wrong.


Indeed !



The queen &#128120; said:


> Why is Uber fault if some drivers live in poverty ?


I know it doesn't make sense



Droosk said:


> If you're living in poverty, or making anywhere close to minimum wage, while doing the gig economy, you're doing something wrong.


You make less than min wage ?,definitely try something else&#128077;


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

DriveUrAzz said:


> Fuel, insurance, tire replacement, oil changes, depreciation of vehicle. Very easy to make below min wage even in busier markets.
> 
> in my opinion earned tips from the customer is very important for bottom line.


Granted, I know every market is different, but here in the Phoenix market (which happens to be one of the lower per mile market rates at 61 cents/mile on Uber and 35 cents/mile on Lyft), I average about $20/hour after all expenses. I also keep my utilization rate WELL above the average. I'm actively engaged in a trip of some form about 85% of the time. My platforms are Uber, Lyft, Veyo (local company), and Amazon Flex.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber is a company that need to make profits. If you can't take care or maintain your car maybe Uber is not for you . Why don't you complain about Walmart, amazon or any other big corporations ?


Those companies are required to pay a minimum wage, which is what the whole argument is about.

I tell pax who ask, all the time, if I didn't make money at it, I wouldn't be doing it. Not all people are the same and may have different circumstances causing them to work for less than min wage.

But I also don't think they should get away with the bait and switch to exploit workers.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

ABQuber said:


> But I also don't think they should get away with the bait and switch to exploit workers.


Except there is no bait and switch. You can literally stop doing this at any time, with no care or concern. If you're "not making minimum wage", then you're probably not capable of running a business successfully. Stop driving and go work at McDonalds. Its that simple. Fact is, there are only a few REAL reasons that people can't make this work.

1) They are not capable of self motivation. These people NEED that employer over their shoulder telling them what to do.
2) They don't understand that this isn't a job, its a business, and it needs to be run as such.
3) Inability to manage finances and time properly.

Problem is, people rarely want to take responsibility for themselves. They want to blame someone else for their failures.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

The only times I have netted less than minimum is when I have chosen to wait in the airport queue because I needed a break, or when I sit at home doing something else while waiting for a magic ping. If U/L are forced to pay minimum, they will simply log me out in those cases. 

As an employee, if you don't maintain 90% AR, they will fire you. More than 3% cancellation rate, fired. If you don't stage where they want you, they will log you out. They will instruct you where to commute--unreimbursed--to begin your day before you can log in. If you choose to deadhead, they will not reimburse you for that time or miles because you didn't do what they told you to do. If there are enough cars already in the airport queue, they will not permit you to enter it, and log you out if you do. They will reimburse X gas at a 35mpg rate. If you exceed that, they will fire you. That is how they will maintain their profits (or lack thereof) in an employer role.

Welcome to your brave new world. There are plenty of drivers who would love that. If you are one of them, great. If not, you're out of business.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> Those companies are required to pay a minimum wage, which is what the whole argument is about.
> 
> I tell pax who ask, all the time, if I didn't make money at it, I wouldn't be doing it. Not all people are the same and may have different circumstances causing them to work for less than min wage.
> 
> But I also don't think they should get away with the bait and switch to exploit workers.


It is not bait and switch. Not even close. We're independent contractors by any definition.


Jon Stoppable said:


> The only times I have netted less than minimum is when I have chosen to wait in the airport queue because I needed a break, or when I sit at home doing something else while waiting for a magic ping. If U/L are forced to pay minimum, they will simply log me out in those cases.
> 
> As an employee, if you don't maintain 90% AR, they will fire you. More than 3% cancellation rate, fired. If you don't stage where they want you, they will log you out. They will instruct you where to commute--unreimbursed--to begin your day before you can log in. If you choose to deadhead, they will not reimburse you for that time or miles because you didn't do what they told you to do. If there are enough cars already in the airport queue, they will not permit you to enter it, and log you out if you do. They will reimburse X gas at a 35mpg rate. If you exceed that, they will fire you. That is how they will maintain their profits (or lack thereof) in an employer role.
> 
> Welcome to your brave new world. There are plenty of drivers who would love that. If you are one of them, great. If not, you're out of business.


Very well stated.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Droosk said:


> Except there is no bait and switch. You can literally stop doing this at any time, with no care or concern. If you're "not making minimum wage", then you're probably not capable of running a business successfully. Stop driving and go work at McDonalds. Its that simple. Fact is, there are only a few REAL reasons that people can't make this work.
> 
> 1) They are not capable of self motivation. These people NEED that employer over their shoulder telling them what to do.
> 2) They don't understand that this isn't a job, its a business, and it needs to be run as such.
> ...


Unless you live in a major city with non stop pings, coming in as a new driver you will not make close to what an experienced driver makes.

You will accept every ping, you will chase surges, you will drive around hoping to up your chances of a ride and you will hang out where everyone else does thinking it's the best place to get a ride.

Yes, when you realize it's not worth it, you can stop any time you want. Problem is, I've now wasted my time, energy and most importantly wear and tear on my car for a gig that promised premium pay going in.

Eventually when you figure it all out, sure you can make money at it. But very few drivers come in making the $25/hr advertised. This is what they exploit since they have a never ending supply of drivers and most don't last long.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> Unless you live in a major city with non stop pings, coming in as a new driver you will not make close to what an experienced driver makes.
> 
> You will accept every ping, you will chase surges, you will drive around hoping to up your chances of a ride and you will hang out where everyone else does thinking it's the best place to get a ride.
> 
> ...


Going to a company as a new employee you will not make as much as experienced employees. Just like driving U/L you need to learn the ropes.

My opinion is many people wants things handed to them with as little effort as possible. Many people don't have a work ethic any more. You know work hard make more. No they want to show up and make more with out learning crap.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

ABQuber said:


> Unless you live in a major city with non stop pings, coming in as a new driver you will not make close to what an experienced driver makes.
> 
> You will accept every ping, you will chase surges, you will drive around hoping to up your chances of a ride and you will hang out where everyone else does thinking it's the best place to get a ride.
> 
> ...


So, let my respond by presenting you with a scenario. You're looking to start a business. Its a simple business, one you are sure you can handle. Do you immediately run down to the local strip mall, find a vacant space, rent it, and just throw a bunch of product into the space?

Or, do you spend time researching the business plan? Maybe check community discussions to see if there is demand? Determine pricing and viability? Find out what kind of personal and financial investment you might need to make?

That is essentially what should happen with anyone who decides to do 1099 work. There is near unlimited resources for new drivers to learn how to succeed in this space. But many don't want to learn. They just want that easy money. New startup businesses come and go all the time. Should we consider those businesses "exploited" because they didn't make it? Of course not. This simply isn't for everyone, and people learn that real fast, one way or another.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I lost an appalling amount of money on a retail store, and that was after carefully researching the market. Unfortunately two other soon-to-be stores were doing the same thing at the same time ... :cryin:

Never lost money doing RS.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I lost an appalling amount of money on a retail store, and that was after carefully researching the market. Unfortunately two other soon-to-be stores were doing the same thing at the same time ... :cryin:
> 
> Never lost money doing RS.


That sucks. Even the best laid plans...eh?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Droosk said:


> So, let my respond by presenting you with a scenario. You're looking to start a business. Its a simple business, one you are sure you can handle. Do you immediately run down to the local strip mall, find a vacant space, rent it, and just throw a bunch of product into the space?
> 
> Or, do you spend time researching the business plan? Maybe check community discussions to see if there is demand? Determine pricing and viability? Find out what kind of personal and financial investment you might need to make?
> 
> That is essentially what should happen with anyone who decides to do 1099 work. There is near unlimited resources for new drivers to learn how to succeed in this space. But many don't want to learn. They just want that easy money. New startup businesses come and go all the time. Should we consider those businesses "exploited" because they didn't make it? Of course not. This simply isn't for everyone, and people learn that real fast, one way or another.


When you have a 96% turnover rate before 1 year, clearly there is a problem.

I'm in the 4%. 2.5 years and I feel I make decent money at it. But when I got in, things were better. 
I do agree, if you don't like it don't do it.

I just also don't feel they should get a pass to make a fortune while their ICs are figuring out they aren't making what they think they will be making.

Plus, you are coming from a perspective that jobs are plentiful. There are plenty of high skilled workers who are unemployed right now. They then go for jobs for which they are overqualified for. What happens to the unskilled ones who would have had those jobs? They go wherever they can for employment. That's where the predatory companies prosper.

Why make a federal minimum wage at all for anyone? Might as well open factories and let our kids make name brand products for $1 a day and tell them quit if you don't like it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> Unless you live in a major city with non stop pings, coming in as a new driver you will not make close to what an experienced driver makes.
> 
> You will accept every ping, you will chase surges, you will drive around hoping to up your chances of a ride and you will hang out where everyone else does thinking it's the best place to get a ride.
> 
> ...


You nailed it! This is what I LOVE about free market economics &#128184;&#128184;. &#128513;

And why UBER ROCKS!
&#128077;


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

"When you have a 96% turnover rate"

1) There is no such thing as turnover rate, since we're not employees.
2) You're literally using a number from 3 years ago, taken from outside numbers on a study that claimed we make an average of $3.37/hour. Not exactly a reliable source. Another study from 2018 by "The Information" found that 20% of drivers stay more than a year. This seems more accurate, when you look at sites like RSG that do internal driver polling, and finds similar results in terms reported time frames.
3) The VAST majority of drivers, by a LARGE margin, only do it for a brief time, intentionally.

Again, I point to the 3 reasons above as to why drivers fail. This is in addition to the many drivers who simply do it for a short time, before moving on. The fact that you're trying to compare Uber to $1/day child labor factories tells us just how incredibly biased, and foolish, you are in regards to this topic.

Also, if you're unemployed right now, you're flat out lazy, or there is something wrong with you. Companies nationwide are struggling to find qualified candidates for millions of jobs.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I support a "weak" minimum wage. The fed min wage is too low. But I don't support $15 for the whole nation. That will absolutely destroy many rural areas that already have high unemployment. And there needs to be a low wage available for teenagers. Not too many people are gonna hire a 16yo at $15 an hour. I started working at 14 when the min was $3.35. I made $3.50, and was livin' large. The EITC is a better instrument for supporting working families than the min wage.

VA has two bills under consideration; one is for a $15 min by 2025 (which will kill SW VA deader that it already is) and another for $11.25 by 2023, indexed for inflation and variable by region. Even a bear's brain can figure out which is better. But the hardcore Bernie supporters who live in Arlington have never been to Covington, so ...


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Droosk said:


> Except there is no bait and switch. You can literally stop doing this at any time, with no care or concern. If you're "not making minimum wage", then you're probably not capable of running a business successfully. Stop driving and go work at McDonalds. Its that simple. Fact is, there are only a few REAL reasons that people can't make this work.
> 
> 1) They are not capable of self motivation. These people NEED that employer over their shoulder telling them what to do.
> 2) They don't understand that this isn't a job, its a business, and it needs to be run as such.
> ...


Well put !, that's how I look at it too &#128077;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> When you have a 96% turnover rate before 1 year, clearly there is a problem.
> 
> I'm in the 4%. 2.5 years and I feel I make decent money at it. But when I got in, things were better.
> I do agree, if you don't like it don't do it.
> ...


Free Market Capitalism all the way!!
&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;
MAGA!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Uber isn't a charity. It's not a social program. Like any other job, if it works for you then do it. If it doesn't, find something else.
> 
> If they pulled a bait-and-switch, promising you one thing and then providing something else, then you'd have grounds to complain.
> 
> ...


you mean like advertising that you can make money and now it's impossible?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I think Ralph Lauren advertised if I wore his clothes, women would want to have sex with me? :frown:


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> you mean like advertising that you can make money and now it's impossible?


Once again, if you're not making money, you're doing it wrong. Thats on YOU.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Once again why would drivers attack other drivers for wanting to make more money. It is okay to demand more money. Push back. Uber hasn't ever made a profit. Uber business model is a big loser as of now. As for bait and switch, Lyft not innocent of this either. Many signed up for 80% 20%. Then they change all that with a click of a button.

Driver should keep demanding more.
Want free market ..... let Uber have "self contractors" charge what they want.

Solid companies grand father in prior agreements.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriveUrAzz said:


> Once again why would drivers attack other drivers for wanting to make more money. It is okay to demand more money. Push back. Uber hasn't ever made a profit. Uber business model is a big loser as of now. As for bait and switch, Lyft not innocent of this either. Many signed up for 80% 20%. Then they change all that with a click of a button.
> 
> Driver should keep demanding more.
> Want free market ..... let Uber have "self contractors" charge what they want.
> ...


"Self Contractors"? Whoooaaa!!! Ya nailed it. Pow!&#129354;What a genius idea.

Put together your marketing package and present it to Uber. Most likely they'll jump all over it. Yes, charge whatever you please!

Let me know how it works out?


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

No one force us to do rideshare. The skill required is minimal, the main thing is having a valid drivers license, clean driving record, insurance and a car.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> No one force us to do rideshare. The skill required is minimal, the main thing is having a valid drivers license, clean driving record, insurance and a car.


Agreed. In fact, the easiest income stream I've ever taken on.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Agreed. In fact, the e. asiest income stream I've ever taken on.


Exactly, no matter how you look at it, this is NOT meant to be a full time thing, but rather a stop gap or suplemental until a better situation comes around. Same as the fast food worker demanding a $15/HR. I know I will get flak for this, but fast food was never intended to be a ones primary source of income, but rather a supplemental/temporary one. If you are depending on it, you are in the wrong field, and will be replaced quickly. You need to find a way to make your self needed/unique to perform a task.

No skill set and want to live off the Benjamins, go figure.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

If I were a single bear I could buy a den for $700 monthly payment in my market and live off of RS fulltime, no problem. As it is I have too many cubs and I need to run them off!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

DriveUrAzz said:


> Uber hasn't ever made a profit. Uber business model is a big loser as of now.


This is both true and not true. As a full company, including all segments of business that Uber is involved in (Rides, Eats, Freight, etc etc etc), yes Uber has never made a profit. But the Rides segment alone, of which we are all part of, HAS made a profit. In fact, its been profitable for several quarters going back before the IPO. Uber could kill off every other segment and post a profit as a corporation TOMORROW if they wanted to. Per the quarterly report last week, Uber is now changed its profitability project from late next year, to Q4 this year.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Crbrocks said:


> They should care to the point that drivers need to maintain the automobiles that their customers are driven in.


Why should they care? Not their problem.

In fact that's free market efficiency weeding/squeezing out less than desirable drivers.

Seems to work very well.
&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

cumonohito said:


> Exactly, no matter how you look at it, this is NOT meant to be a full time thing, but rather a stop gap or suplemental until a better situation comes around. Same as the fast food worker demanding a $15/HR. I know I will get flak for this, but fast food was never intended to be a ones primary source of income, but rather a supplemental/temporary one.
> 
> No skill set and want to live off the Benjamins, go figure.


What something was "originally intended" to be has no bearing on the reality of the world today. No, I don't expect someone to be able to raise a family working as a fry cook at McDonalds. But there was once a time where you could pay for a 4 year degree, in cash, just by working at McDonalds, while also supporting yourself. The $15/hour thing is more about inflation than anything else. But thats not the point I want to address.

The gig economy is literally whatever you make of it. You can be as successful, or unsuccessful, as you want to be. I could go out and do 16 hours a day for a full week, and make $2,200+ after expenses, easily. Minimum wage (federal), with the overtime, would only be $1,073, of which about $200 would be taken in taxes. Personally, I prefer being in control of my future.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Another choice is to continue to drive for Uber and keep demanding more. Uber has public relations employees, social media influencers, etc. It is okay to push back. This is what makes America great. You are not an idiot if you make under minimum wage doing this. Uber adjusts % all the time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Droosk said:


> Once again, if you're not making money, you're doing it wrong. Thats on YOU.


I am making money, I just won't touch uber/lyft with a 10 ft pole around here.

but i'm also getting $1.73-$2.40 a mile. (plus redlight/stoplight/stop time)

But it's in a TAXI... because i've long ago given up on Gryft and Scruber.

I'm just mad i have to go waste my time to go rent a taxi and i can't use my perfectly A OK uber/lyft eligible vehicle and make somewhere remotely close to what i can make in a taxi.

And i can't go out tonight and work the theme park closing for 3-4 hours and make $60-80? That's all i want... to be able to go online when there's pings (and i know there's going to be pings) and make decent money.

Wouldn't it be cool if i could go out and work an on demand job and actually make some money for a few hours? I mean Disney World closes _every night_ and there's always pings to get out there so it's not like i can't make anything because there's no pings. I know exactly where i can get pings. But It's still impossible to make anything doing it.

But no... even if i tried AND GOT PINGS i couldn't make anything off uber/lyft here so i chose to stay home because i had my day job today, and i have my day-job tomorrow morning, and i can't fit in a 12 hour taxi rental.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> Once again, if you're not making money, you're doing it wrong. Thats on YOU.


This is the problem. A lot of you think your making money when in reality you're really not


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

XLnoGas said:


> This is the problem. A lot of you think your making money when in reality you're really not


Bullshit. Totally.

Nobody's going to tell me if I'm making money or not. The liberals, on this forum, are pathetic, uneducated grunts who have zero clue how much money I'm making.

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Bullshit. Totally.
> 
> Nobody's going to tell me if I'm making money or not. The liberals, on this forum, are pathetic, uneducated grunts who have zero clue how much money I'm making.
> 
> ...


Obviously you make enough to give everyone two cents. &#129393;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> This is the problem. A lot of you think your making money when in reality you're really not


Yeah, I'm confident my accounting chops are sufficient for a simple cost accounting problem. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

You can always go and work for Mohammad at 7-11. Heard the pay starts around $12/hr.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Yeah, I'm confident my accounting chops are sufficient for a simple cost accounting problem. Thanks for your concern.


$20/hr while depreciating your asset. $13/hr? You're happy? Congrats



Negg said:


> You can always go and work for Mohammad at 7-11. Heard the pay starts around $12/hr.


This is also the problem. Idiots who devalue themselves


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Once you add depreciation of vehicle (easy to put 5000 miles on car in a month 60,000 miles a year) Insurance, fuel, tire replacement, brakes replacement, oil changes. Defiantly doesn’t pencil well. Unfortunately Lyft even pays less then Uber in most cases.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> $20/hr while depreciating your asset. $13/hr? You're happy? Congrats


More like $0.04 per mile depreciation on my 2013 van, which caps me at $2.40 depreciation per hour at 60mph. But if I drove that much, say 70% booked, I'd gross $30. Gas would be $5, maintenance $2.50, net $20. More if it was an XL ride.

Nice try though. Play again sometime.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> More like $0.04 per mile depreciation on my 2013 van, which caps me at $2.40 depreciation per hour at 60mph. But if I drove that much, say 70% booked, I'd gross $30. Gas would be $5, maintenance $2.50, net $20. More if it was an XL ride.
> 
> Nice try though. Play again sometime.


.04 cents per mile in a 2013 van. OOOOK Ive read enough. Good luck !


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> .04 cents per mile in a 2013 van. OOOOK Ive read enough. Good luck !


Variable cost of per mile depreciation. Go to your favorite blue book website and look at up. Come back and show your work if you want to impress me.

I'll make it simple for you: the book on my van is $6K. Let's say I drive 30K miles in a year. How much is my van worth a year later? How much if I drive zero miles? Subtract the difference, divide by 30K.

Lemme know what you come up with.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

IRS has a standard deduction of $.58 per mile for business. 60,000 miles at $.58. Equal $34,800.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

DriveUrAzz said:


> IRS has a standard deduction of $.58 per mile for business. 60,000 miles at $.58. Equal $34,800.


Of which $0.26 is allocated for depreciation. That is based on the average price of a new car and typical miles driven per year, to result in a fully depreciated cost to no salvage value in five years.

In other words, nothing to do with the economic reality of driving RS.

PS It's 57.5 cents for 2020.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

For discussion the IRS allows $0.575 per mile deduction for 2020.

Generally speaking anything you make over 57.5 cents per mile should be consider positive cash flow.

Now pencil the great earnings making.

Instead of looking at it per hour. Look at it per mile.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> This is the problem. A lot of you think your making money when in reality you're really not


And yet you drive or drive Uber/ Lyft. Did you make money .

Don't assume if someone makes money or not.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

By the way this has everything to do with reality and teaching others how our world works. IRS is accepted high standard. Problem with some is they want to fog real facts. We are in the big boy world. No reason to confuse the uneducated and young.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Um, no, the IRS is not "accepted high standard". The IRS is dealing with people buying new Canyoneros and driving them for business. 58 cents would be grossly inadequate for cost recovery in that scenario.

There are lots of areas of tax law that have nothing to do with economic reality. I could start a very long list for you if you'd like.

You're better off using actual cost accounting to analyze profitability. Otherwise, at $0.26/mile depreciation my van will be totally worthless in 23,000 miles, right? It's worth $6K at 100K miles and $0 at 123K miles, a year later? Do you really believe that?


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

IRS is the accepted accounting standard. No confusion about it.

You are focusing on depreciation alone. Not my discussion. Please reread my statements.

Education is key.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

No, it's not. Do you think publicly traded companies use IRS accounting to report earnings? Ever heard of GAAP? FASB? IASB?

But we aren't talking about financial accounting or tax accounting. We are talking about cost accounting. Different topic.


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

My statements speak for them self.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Of which $0.26 is allocated for depreciation. That is based on the average price of a new car and typical miles driven per year, to result in a fully depreciated cost to no salvage value in five years.
> 
> In other words, nothing to do with the economic reality of driving RS.
> 
> PS It's 57.5 cents for 2020.





The queen &#128120; said:


> And yet you drive or drive Uber/ Lyft. Did you make money .
> 
> Don't assume if someone makes money or not.


making money vs making a living...

$10-13/hour AVERAGE after expenses over course of a year. Now let's talk about accidents/parts/self-labor. You add that in? Tires, defective parts, tools.

what about the income you lose from spending the day replacing your water pump

Would you agree 10-20% of drivers are an accident/breakdown away from being homeless? Like legit can't pay their rent/bills.

yet here we are, year after year decreasing wages.

y'all can pretend you found some secret formula that 99.9% drivers don't know.

You realize every time a pax gets in your car, they are entrusting you with their life? Yet you are being paid peanuts and many here are ok with that.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

$0.58 per mile is not a standard for anything except tax accounting. Period. It's not cost accounting. I mean it obviously can't be, because a RS car can cost anything from $5,000 to $50,000 to buy, and operating costs vary widely as well.

If your variable costs per mile are 57.5 cents, I sincerely hope you aren't driving X. Mine are about $0.20 per mile because I have an XL ride so I burn more gas. The old hybrid folks are probably close to $0.10 per mile. So it's not correct to consider $0.575 as standard cost. You'd fail the second accounting class you took if you thought that.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> making money vs making a living...
> 
> $10-13/hour AVERAGE after expenses over course of a year. Now let's talk about accidents/parts/self-labor. You add that in? Tires, defective parts, tools.
> 
> ...


Jeez you need a new car man.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Jeez you need a new car man.


for what


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> $10-13/hour AVERAGE after expenses over course of a year.


Driving an XL for 90% X pings, I am at $14.60 net per booked hour, inclusive of tips, bonuses, gas, depreciation, and anticipated maintenance. I am not too worried about unbooked time, as that is mostly me sitting at home waiting for a good ping first thing in the morning (I live in a somewhat distant suburb) or the airport queue when I need a break. I do not incur too many costs while unbooked because I am parked. Except for my usual deadhead home, but that's the way it goes in the 'burbs.



> Now let's talk about accidents/parts/self-labor. You add that in? Tires, defective parts, tools.


Yes of course I included cost of maintenance. I'm not an idiot. You can find many reputable online sources for per mile maintenance costs. You'll probably find $0.03-$0.09 per mile, the lower figure being for hybrids. I use $0.06, which corresponds with my experience over the last several years of non-RS driving.



> what about the income you lose from spending the day replacing your water pump


I have two other gigs that don't involve driving, so I'd schedule the repair for a day I worked a different gig. I can earn enough at those that I don't do my own maintenance anymore, it would be a waste of my time. If I was full-time RS, I'd evaluate the value of my labor against the mechanic, and act accordingly. But I also don't think I would plan on working seven days a week.



> Would you agree 10-20% of drivers are an accident/breakdown away from being homeless? Like legit can't pay their rent/bills.


I have no idea. Possibly, but if I were a full-time driver I imagine would want to hit weekend nights, and thus should be closer to $20/hour. A lot of drivers here seem to do a lot better than that. That ought to be enough to make rent unless you live in a town with a stupid cost of living. I used to live in DC. I moved.



> yet here we are, year after year decreasing wages.


Because of the supply of drivers like me who find it to be an easy way to earn money. You're not going to find a low-skill job that consistently pays $25/hour; the supply of low-skill workers will exceed demand at that price.



> y'all can pretend you found some secret formula that 99.9% drivers don't know.


I haven't. In fact I'm sure I make a below-average amount per hour due to my XL ride and my time restrictions. But I can figure out how much I am earning. If you don't know your costs, you're not in business. The IRS cannot tell you your costs, only you can figure them.



> You realize every time a pax gets in your car, they are entrusting you with their life? Yet you are being paid peanuts and many here are ok with that.


That's on them. I didn't tell them to entrust me with their life. As I am a very safe driver (don't speed, don't tailgate, don't enter intersections until I see cross-traffic has stopped, etc.), I am unlikely to be at fault in an accident that kills them, so I don't lose sleep over that possibility. If it happens, I am probably dead too. Everybody gotta die sometime. I have life insurance.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> That's on them.


I'm referring to the amount of pay we get in regards to our line of work.

You seem pretty intelligent therefore I'm sure at least you'd agree we are working a dangerous job, especially the "prime time" hours of rideshare. Loose account setup requirements for pax. And an ever increasing cost of living.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Driving for Uber isn't a full-time job. They've never marketed as one. It's always been a side-hustle. It's not their fault that your best marketable skill is being able to drive a car without crashing it.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> I'm referring to the amount of pay we get in regards to our line of work.
> 
> You seem pretty intelligent therefore I'm sure at least you'd agree we are working a dangerous job, especially the "prime time" hours of rideshare. Loose account setup requirements for pax. And an ever increasing cost of living.


Sure I agree with that. Bar crowd hours are dangerous work, that's one reason I don't work them, but then the the pay is higher then, sometimes much higher.

And I'd agree U/L could tighten up the requirements on pax a bit. The same photo standards we have would be something, for example. I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> This is the problem. A lot of you think your making money when in reality you're really not


You're absolutely right. Good thing my landlord, electric company, cable company, cell phone company, grocery store, etc etc etc, all take this fake money I'm totally not making. Oh, and I'm ecstatic that Carnival accepted my fake money so I could go on a cruise this summer!

THIS is the problem. Those of us who actually know what we're doing, make pretty good money doing it. Then, we have to deal with fools like you who have no idea what you're doing. You spend your time whining and crying about how you don't make money, rather than fixing your business model.



XLnoGas said:


> $10-13/hour AVERAGE after expenses over course of a year. Now let's talk about accidents/parts/self-labor. You add that in? Tires, defective parts, tools.
> 
> Would you agree 10-20% of drivers are an accident/breakdown away from being homeless? Like legit can't pay their rent/bills.


If you're hitting $10-$13/hour after expenses, you're doing it wrong, and you need to stop. And if only 10% - 20% of drivers are "and accident/breakdown away from being homeless", then they are doing better than most of the country. About 40% of Americans live paycheck to paycheck.

I decided to go ahead and add some of my recent screenshots to emphasize my point. Here is my Uber and Lyft work recently. On top of these, I made another $240 doing Amazon Flex in 7 hours, and $184 on a local company called Veyo (NEMT), that was 7.5 hours.

Gross earnings: $1,427
Total time: 41.5 hours
My costs: $92 in gas (on which I received about $5 in rebates) + ~$200 vehicle expense
Deductible miles: 1,693
Net earnings: $1,135
Hourly equivalent: $27.34

But sure, keep telling me how I'm not making money.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Droosk said:


> You're absolutely right. Good thing my landlord, electric company, cable company, cell phone company, grocery store, etc etc etc, all take this fake money I'm totally not making. Oh, and I'm ecstatic that Carnival accepted my fake money so I could go on a cruise this summer!
> 
> THIS is the problem. Those of us who actually know what we're doing, make pretty good money doing it. Then, we have to deal with fools like you who have no idea what you're doing. You spend your time whining and crying about how you don't make money, rather than fixing your business model.
> 
> ...


Another cheerleader, enjoy the next paycut, I'm sure you'll make .35 mile and .5 a minute work. Statements like those are why the pay keeps decreasing , looks like you drink the whole picture of coolaide , please save some for your friends

Here and I'll save you the trouble for correcting my grammar and spelling That's usually what your type does


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

"what your type does" My type? What exactly is my type? The type that knows how to run a successful business? All you have done is prove my point about whiners who want to blame everyone but themselves when they fail. Nice job.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Droosk said:


> "what your type does" My type? What exactly is my type? The type that knows how to run a successful business? All you have done is prove my point about whiners who want to blame everyone but themselves when they fail. Nice job.


Look , just cause I have a big dick doesn't mean I whip it out for all to see, idgaf what you make , some of us just want higher pay and your statements make it seem your ok with low wages . Damn flew right over your head


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep, $27/hour. Super low wages. Maybe if you spent less time playing with your "big dick", and more time paying attention in math class, you'd be able to do simple math


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Droosk said:


> Yep, $27/hour. Super low wages. Maybe if you spent less time playing with your "big dick", and more time paying attention in math class, you'd be able to do simple math :smiles:


Lmao said all that was needed . Troll on Phoenix board , I'm sure they would love to hear how well your doin .


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> You can find many reputable online sources for per mile maintenance costs.


Can you post several of these? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> You're absolutely right. Good thing my landlord, electric company, cable company, cell phone company, grocery store, etc etc etc, all take this fake money I'm totally not making. Oh, and I'm ecstatic that Carnival accepted my fake money so I could go on a cruise this summer!
> 
> THIS is the problem. Those of us who actually know what we're doing, make pretty good money doing it. Then, we have to deal with fools like you who have no idea what you're doing. You spend your time whining and crying about how you don't make money, rather than fixing your business model.
> 
> ...


What's funny about this, I'll let you in on a secret...

You can't get a car loan. You can't get a mortgage. You work full time rideshare/flex.

Guess what, I've done it 5 years. With 3 kids. Explain them that you can't afford something because Flex just hired 5K more drivers in your city in order to artificially lower the wages because the noobs don't know better. From 25/hr to 18/hr.

Try getting fake reports on your account and get deactivated for days.

Try to tell me I don't know what I'm doing after I've made $700 in 6hours.

SURE BUD WE CAN ALL POST NUMBERS.

$700 in 6hours... you want screenies boy? Or are finished comparing dickz?

****ing moron too proud to be able to say he has never hit an hour making less than minimum wage


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Post it


----------



## Gigaddict (Sep 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Nobody is made to live in poverty. People CHOOSE to live in poverty. Those that choose not to make decisions to change things. Actions have consequences, you aren't a victim!


Well, l think Uber pays you premium. If you think poverty is ALWAYS a choice, then you live in fantasy land! Driving with Uber is a job! Asking for a fair pay is the right of the driver. Fate is sometimes cruel. If you have a silver spoon in your mouth, just leave folks here to fight for what they deserve. May your road be rough !!


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

@RideshareDog found you a good thread bro! Have at it


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> What's funny about this, I'll let you in on a secret...
> 
> You can't get a car loan. You can't get a mortgage. You work full time rideshare/flex.
> 
> ...


Can't get a loan or mortgage? Man, the literally MILLIONS of 1099 workers in our country that routinely get loans and mortgages would be surprised by this. While yes, it is slightly more difficult to get them, because you must provide more information, it happens all the time.

Been doing Flex for years. I've yet to see them "artificially lower the wages". The base rate on Flex is $18, and often goes much higher than that. Just checked my app, there are 9 offers sitting for my area right now, ranging from base to $23/hour.

I've done many many thousands of rides, and hundreds of Amazon blocks. Never had a single "fake report". It simply isn't something that regularly happens, even though people like you pretend that it does.

Congrats on your $700 in 6 hours. The point is long term viability, and people like you seem to struggle with that concept, which again, points to you not knowing what you're doing.

I have no need to "compare dickz". I live a damn nice life doing the gig economy. Many of us do. But its the loud mouthed fools like you that are trying to ruin it for everyone by demanding to be employees and making stuff up.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Post it


I'm not sure what use it is posting. Just because someone has a good week, month, or couple months means shit.



Droosk said:


> Can't get a loan or mortgage? Man, the literally MILLIONS of 1099 workers in our country that routinely get loans and mortgages would be surprised by this. While yes, it is slightly more difficult to get them, because you must provide more information, it happens all the time.
> 
> Been doing Flex for years. I've yet to see them "artificially lower the wages". The base rate on Flex is $18, and often goes much higher than that. Just checked my app, there are 9 offers sitting for my area right now, ranging from base to $23/hour.
> 
> ...


Show me one person on this forum that has a mortgage from Rideshare full time.

Everyone knows Rideshare is unpredictable income.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> I'm not sure what use it is posting. Just because someone has a good week, month, or couple months means shit.
> 
> 
> Show me one person on this forum that has a mortgage from Rideshare.


Don't be ashamed for your good week / month.
You do your thing. If it work for you be happy . Please don't care what other things .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You could spin it another way- Uber driver is 100 times more wealthy than a person living in Rwanda🤭 Uber drivers don’t care about the Rwandan’s😂 That was my Bernie Sanders imitation ,spiked back at the blocker😁


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't be ashamed for your good week / month.
> You do your thing. If it work for you be happy . Please don't care what other things .


The point of this is drivers sticking together for better wages, work conditions.

It's like one kid working a sweat shop able to put out double output as the others.

just because you're market is hot during tourist season (Phoenix in winter), does not make it right to allow a company to keep lowering working conditions(wages)

It's almost as if above poster doesn't want anyone else to win. It's like, "damn those other drivers should have to walk 5 miles to school in the snow just like I did"

"I'll support child swear shops as long as I'm able to Get double what the others are making "


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

If you don’t like it . Quit Uber. Some people are doing god and some don’t. Don’t blame Uber or Lyft. Blame yourself .


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If you don't like it . Quit Uber. Some people are doing god and some don't. Don't blame Uber or Lyft. Blame yourself .


I believe we are going off track.

Pretty sure the argument involves employee/contractor

Wage rights

My concerns involve companies abusing people by mislabeling them as contractors.

Next thing you know,Home Depot will contracto painters to run their paint department .

No more need for benefits/legal rights.

And the most disgusting part is we, as drivers, are having difficulty getting together in order to be paid more... while keeping flexibility.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Full time drivers are to blame for poor earnings and low rates.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> Full time drivers are to blame for poor earnings and low rates.


Same could be said for part timers


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Same could be said for part timers


Nope. See us part timers have to endure the dependency of full time drivers. We can't make any noise cuz the full time drivers will just take over cuz they can't afford to not drive. So low rates and flood of drivers it stays


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> Nope. See us part timers have to endure the dependency of full time drivers. We can't make any noise cuz the full time drivers will just take over cuz they can't afford to not drive. So low rates and flood of drivers it stays


Ok then incentivize full timers something that part timers don't get.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> Show me one person on this forum that has a mortgage from Rideshare full time.


So, been a few minutes because I had to call my buddy who is a real estate agent. Told him about the basics of the discussion, and asked for his experience. His reply was that he has worked with 2 buyers in the past year whose sole income was gig economy based. In both cases, they managed to save up enough to achieve a 20% down payment, to avoid the PMI, and request specialized loans. One got a "No Doc" loan, in which only bank statements were used to show financial viability. The other got a "HELOC" loan from a credit union. Both had FICO scores above 700. Both had no issues getting their loans.

You seem to forget that this forum represents about 0.1% of the drivers, at best.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Ok then incentivize full timers something that part timers don't get.


I don't understand the question


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

cdm813 said:


> Driving for Uber isn't a full-time job. They've never marketed as one. It's always been a side-hustle. It's not their fault that your best marketable skill is being able to drive a car without crashing it.


What's it like up there on that horse , how far can you see across that valley? With those statements it take a lot of ass kissing to reach that high above , hope nobody removes the saddle as your ass would get sore quick


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> So, been a few minutes because I had to call my buddy who is a real estate agent. Told him about the basics of the discussion, and asked for his experience. His reply was that he has worked with 2 buyers in the past year whose sole income was gig economy based. In both cases, they managed to save up enough to achieve a 20% down payment, to avoid the PMI, and request specialized loans. One got a "No Doc" loan, in which only bank statements were used to show financial viability. The other got a "HELOC" loan from a credit union. Both had FICO scores above 700. Both had no issues getting their loans.
> 
> You seem to forget that this forum represents about 0.1% of the drivers, at best.


Rideshare (Uber) income. Not gig based


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

XLnoGas said:


> Rideshare (Uber) income. Not gig based


I'm sorry, what exactly do you think Uber is? The gig economy = Uber, Lyft, Amazon, Postmates, Grubhub, etc etc etc. It is anything 1099/freelance. Your response changes nothing about what was said.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Traditional rule for mortgage underwriting is that you have to show self-employment income for three years on Schedule C for that activity to use that income to qualify.

Since the standard mileage rate greatly understates actual RS income for the vast majority of drivers, there is little to no income on Schedule C to support the application. 

Those two hurdles are probably why few drivers have qualified on RS income. If you are very good at documentation and can prove via bank statements that you actually made much more than your Schedule C shows, that might work. But you'd also need an intelligent underwriter and some patience and persistence.

Another option would be to find a seller-financed mortgage.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gigaddict said:


> Fate is sometimes cruel. If you have a silver spoon in your mouth, just leave folks here to fight for what they deserve. May your road be rough !!


You have no idea what you are talking about and no understanding of my point. Silver spoon? That's a laugh. I was born into poverty and my whole family lived in a small apartment in the Bronx. I was determined to do better and made choices to ensure I didn't stay that way. It's called motivation.

Life is about choices and hard work. "Luck" has little to do with it for most people. Don't like where your at? Only you can change that for yourself. Uber or no one else will do it for you. You have a victim mentality. If your goal is to get $15 an hour or even $20 an hour your sights are set way too low and you will struggle your whole life.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> And the most disgusting part is we, as drivers, are having difficulty getting together in order to be paid more... while keeping flexibility.


Of course you won't get both. Look, you say you made $700 in six hours. The only employees that can get that kind of bonus are salespeople on commission. But you, as Uber driver, did not generate those sales, Uber did. They won't pay you that much as an employee. Yeah, you'll make minimum when it's slow if they don't clock you out. But you'll lose the opportunity to hit those bonuses. They will simply schedule you to work and expect you to take every ping on your shift.

I used to work for Domino's in the '80s, too young to drive so I worked inside. At one store I was making $4 an hour. One night we hit our record pie hour, 212. If you've never seen a 200 pie hour, well, let's just say it's a spectacle. And the hours before and after were also well over 100, probably 150 as best I can remember. The store was completely trashed that night so we had to give it a deep cleaning.

You know how much I made that night? $4 an hour.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> I'm sorry, what exactly do you think Uber is? The gig economy = Uber, Lyft, Amazon, Postmates, Grubhub, etc etc etc. It is anything 1099/freelance. Your response changes nothing about what was said.


Of course it does. Try to get a car loan, only income Uber.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Traditional rule for mortgage underwriting is that you have to show self-employment income for three years on Schedule C for that activity to use that income to qualify.
> 
> Since the standard mileage rate greatly understates actual RS income for the vast majority of drivers, there is little to no income on Schedule C to support the application.
> 
> ...


Hey what if Uber drivers were able to bring in enough money for Uber to offer finance loans greater than $100 fuel card..o wait..



Jon Stoppable said:


> Of course you won't get both. Look, you say you made $700 in six hours. The only employees that can get that kind of bonus are salespeople on commission. But you, as Uber driver, did not generate those sales, Uber did. They won't pay you that much as an employee. Yeah, you'll make minimum when it's slow if they don't clock you out. But you'll lose the opportunity to hit those bonuses. They will simply schedule you to work and expect you to take every ping on your shift.
> 
> I used to work for Domino's in the '80s, too young to drive so I worked inside. At one store I was making $4 an hour. One night we hit our record pie hour, 212. If you've never seen a 200 pie hour, well, let's just say it's a spectacle. And the hours before and after were also well over 100, probably 150 as best I can remember. The store was completely trashed that night so we had to give it a deep cleaning.
> 
> You know how much I made that night? $4 an hour.


You're comparing oranges to apples. You get hurt on the job, dominos pays. You get paid time off. Sick days. I use to work dominos delivery at a college football town.. and you're right, you don't see any kind of bonus.

But.. you can have flexibility and a minimum wage floor.

Ok Ok Ok... set aside all of this employee/contractor...

Where have our per mile rate gone? I did not lower my rate, since I'm a contractor. Yet my employer did.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Well thank you Captain obvious for pointing this out


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Smell My Finger said:


> Well thank you Captain obvious for pointing this out


Employee obvious cuando obvious!!!


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> What's it like up there on that horse , how far can you see across that valley? With those statements it take a lot of ass kissing to reach that high above , hope nobody removes the saddle as your ass would get sore quick


Username checks out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> $0.58 per mile is not a standard for anything except tax accounting. Period. It's not cost accounting. I mean it obviously can't be, because a RS car can cost anything from $5,000 to $50,000 to buy, and operating costs vary widely as well.
> 
> If your variable costs per mile are 57.5 cents, I sincerely hope you aren't driving X. Mine are about $0.20 per mile because I have an XL ride so I burn more gas. The old hybrid folks are probably close to $0.10 per mile. So it's not correct to consider $0.575 as standard cost. You'd fail the second accounting class you took if you thought that.


Truthfully i think that the 58c a mile is accurate for assuming certain classes of vehicles for work purposes,










Take something like this, take the conversion cost, the fuel cost of a big van, and drive the snot out of it all year and your looking at 58c a mile.

I do believe that 58c is high for a used X level vehicle about right-ish for a fairly new XL and way under for a new Select.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Where have our per mile rate gone? I did not lower my rate, since I'm a contractor. Yet my employer did.


You didn't lower the rate, your competitors did. That's life in the business world. Happened to me in my business, so now I'm driving to fill in the gap.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey, are you going to post those web sites you referenced that claim maintenance costs are $.03 to $.09 per mile?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> You didn't lower the rate, your competitors did. That's life in the business world. Happened to me in my business, so now I'm driving to fill in the gap.


What?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberProphet? said:


> Hey, are you going to post those web sites you referenced that claim maintenance costs are $.03 to $.09 per mile?


https://newsroom.aaa.com/2013/04/co...o-aaas-2013-your-driving-costs-study-archive/
A few years old, $0.0497.

https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a23877/car-maintenance-costs-mileage/
2016, a range of values in there if you do the math you'll find the range I referenced.

Plenty more sites if you use the Google.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> https://newsroom.aaa.com/2013/04/co...o-aaas-2013-your-driving-costs-study-archive/
> A few years old, $0.0497.
> 
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a23877/car-maintenance-costs-mileage/
> ...


It says FOR THE FIRST 75K MILES. Of course AFTER the 75K you're dealing with spark plugs, water pump, timing belt possibly, fluids, rotors, suspension 90K+

"Ownership costs are calculated based on the purchase of a new vehicle that is driven over five years and 75,000 miles."


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

"We found that for the first 25,000 miles the average car costs $1,400 to maintain. Unsurprisingly, costs rise significantly up to the 100,000 mile mark, but taper off soon after."

Reading is fundamental. Did I not say there was a range? I think I did say that.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> "We found that for the first 25,000 miles the average car costs $1,400 to maintain. Unsurprisingly, costs rise significantly up to the 100,000 mile mark, but taper off soon after."
> 
> Reading is fundamental. Did I not say there was a range? I think I did say that.


You're claiming maintenance costs are 4cents per mile..

First 75K is cake. None of the numbers in your articles are covering rideshare/commercial/taxi use.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Look, you can argue all you want. I provided two reputable sources, AAA and Pop Mech. You can't ignore their credibility. Y'all are just flapping your jaws now because you don't want to be wrong.

Also, you don't seem to understand that the 75K-100K maintenance lasts for longer than that. That is, you don't junk you car the day after you replace the water pump. After that stuff, you're good for another 75K. That's when you junk the car!

Simple question: have you or would you ever spend more than $9K on maintenance in the first 100K miles on a reasonable RS car? If your answer is no, I win.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Look, you can argue all you want. I provided two reputable sources, AAA and Pop Mech. You can't ignore their credibility. Y'all are just flapping your jaws now because you don't want to be wrong.
> 
> Also, you don't seem to understand that the 75K-100K maintenance lasts for longer than that. That is, you don't junk you car the day after you replace the water pump. After that stuff, you're good for another 75K. That's when you junk the car!
> 
> Simple question: have you or would you ever spend more than $9K on maintenance in the first 100K miles on a reasonable RS car? If your answer is no, I win.


Let's elaborate on what Maintenance includes, according to your articles?

I bought used @ 89K. Immediately needed plugs, coils,water pump, front suspension. At a shop that's like $1K- $1.5K new tires also $600-$1K. Your already at like 20% of your $9K.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Using a car as a taxi involves things wearing out that never wear out.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Look, you can argue all you want. I provided two reputable sources, AAA and Pop Mech. You can't ignore their credibility. Y'all are just flapping your jaws now because you don't want to be wrong.


We've proven him wrong REPEATEDLY in this thread. He's just one of those people who refuse to acknowledge that they could possibly be wrong about something, and learn from their mistakes/errors.


----------



## wrong way (Jan 19, 2020)

losiglow said:


> Like nearly everyone, I agree that Uber should pay drivers better. However, Uber is not responsible for your livelihood. It's been said a million times - this was never meant to be a full time gig. And even if it was - if you don't like it, acquire more skills or education if you want to earn more.
> 
> The problem with driving for a living is that nearly _anyone_ can do it. If anyone can do the job, you can't expect it to pay well. The reason doctors and engineers get paid well is because not just _anyone_ can do heart surgery or design a bridge.


Do you aknowledge, vast amounts of cash spent by Uber lobbying governments around the world to deregulate the market giving Uber an advantage over traditional regulated Taxis.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> Let's elaborate on what Maintenance includes, according to your articles?
> 
> I bought used @ 89K. Immediately needed plugs, coils,water pump, front suspension. At a shop that's like $1K- $1.5K new tires also $600-$1K. Your already at like 20% of your $9K.


Let's not be silly and take a point in time. Let's post actual maintenance over a period of at least 100K miles. Here's mine, all non-RS as I haven't been at it that long. But I've been tracking my budget for a very, very long time.

Here goes:

2014-2019:

2014 Ford Fusion, bought new, still own - 77K miles
2003 Isuzu Ascender, gifted by Dad, 105-135K miles
replaced by:
2013 Dodge Grand Caravan, still own - 74-100K miles

So that's 133K miles, of which 56K are XL-eligible rides.

Total maintenance costs (repairs, tires, maintenance, and one instance of comprehensive damage deductible/car rental): $7,315.42.

Per mile, $0.055. Amazing, huh? AAA and PM actually might have a vague idea what they are talking about.

Note I did 0% of my own maintenance in that period. Literally none, went to the shop for everything. And I had the 60K maintenance on the Ford done at the dealer. And don't even ask me about the Isuzu, I am not an SUV guy and will never be again. So it wouldn't be difficult to get that figure lower if you were motivated.

And yeah, you could get it higher. Much higher. Buy a BMW and use factory parts and dealer service and buy Z rated tires. Be my guest, but I hope you aren't driving X with that ride.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Total maintenance costs (repairs, tires, maintenance, and one instance of comprehensive damage deductible/car rental): $7,315.42.


Dear Jon,
Thank you for replying to my request for web sources. At least you tried. Unfortunately, You provided a seven year old AAA article instead of the most recent AAA study of September 12, 2019. (https://newsroom.aaa.com/auto/your-driving-costs/) And your Popular Mechanics article has not a single usable link if I use "ublock origin" chrome extension which prevents/blocks websites which attempt to load malicious software onto my computer. As you say, "Reading is Fundamental", but good research is also fundamental.

Another fundamental for written communications is clear writing. The object is to move an idea from your head to mine through the medium of the written word. We readers are balking because you appear to be arguing that maintenance cost is your total vehicle cost. And I, for one, am very sensitive to the widespread and consistent under estimating of the per mile cost of driving rideshare or taxi. For example, would you discuss your profits in a house rental situation by stating you are making money because you get $2,500 per month rent and your estimated maintenance cost is only in a range of $100/month to $300/month? That example, we can all agree, shows very clearly the absurdity of your argument.

Note the 2019 AAA study which states

Average maintenance and repair costs climbed marginally to 8.94 cents per mile, up 8.9% over last year. The increase was fueled by the growing complexity of vehicle systems and an updated methodology for calculating repair costs.
Electric vehicles had the lowest maintenance and repair costs - 6.6 cents per mile - while medium-sized SUVs had the highest at 9.6 cents per mile.
Note that the lowest maintenance per mile is 6.6 cents per mile.and the average car is now 8.94 cents per mile.



Jon Stoppable said:


> A few years old, $0.0497.


Why do you appear to be arguing that as a car gets older and higher mileage, its maintenance cost decreases? In fact, two things happen with age and use. One, the amount of maintenance increases as parts wear out and Two, the warranties on new cars expire exposing the owner to a more paid repairs. (Increasing the per mile maintenance cost) Transmissions rarely need out of warranty overhauls in the first 75,000 miles. Those repairs come after 100,000 miles. (planned obsolescence?) Same for blown motors, Air conditioning compressors, power steering pump, heater cores, and on and on....



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Using a car as a taxi involves things wearing out that never wear out.


My favorite example of this is the pretty young lady who gave up her drink rather suddenly by projectile vomiting out the front passenger window, which, unfortunately, was still rolled up at the time. The highly acidic vomit ran down the window into the door cavity where it fried the electronic box that controlled the window switch. That happened on a saturday nite at 3am and i was off the road until monday at 2pm. (opportunity cost = sunday and monday airport seasons) The repair was $380 to dismantle the door, clean and disinfect door cavity, and replace the window switch. Steve and I can probably give you hundreds of similar examples that happen in a car for hire that would never happen to normal people with 2 kids and a dog! Those expenses are not reflected in the 8.94 cents per mile average estimated maintenance cost.

It turns out that total cost per mile driven remains fairly constant over the life of the car. Early in life the costs of insurance, depreciation and finance are high, but the repairs and maintenance are fairly low. As the car ages, those costs decrease while the maintenance and repairs increase to remain quite constant per mile over the life of the car. *Why do you think the IRS allows the same deduction of $.575 per mile for a ten year old beater as a brand new sedan?* Because they are kind and generous people who are in the business of giving away money? Or because they recognize the cost is nearly the same regardless of the age of the vehicle. (By the way, I asked the IRS and that was their answer. They assured me that they have studied these questions for 90 years.)

Perhaps instead of blaming the reader for faulty reading, you could consider that maybe your writing and research skills are not very good!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Very thankful it'll never make it to Georgia.
> &#128526;


Nothing ever makes it to Georgia.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Nothing ever makes it to Georgia.


It's God Country. Plain and simple.

Most folks would LOVE to live here.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's God Country. Plain and simple.
> 
> Most folks would LOVE to live here.


I've been to Georgia, I wouldn't live there, so no, not most folks.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Crbrocks said:


> *Uber dosen't care if a driver lives in poverty*


What kind of negative talk is that?? Shame on you!
Of course Uber cares if a driver lives in poverty!

Why else would they strive in their business to keep drivers in poverty?! :roflmao:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberProphet? said:


> My favorite example of this is the pretty young lady who gave up her drink rather suddenly by projectile vomiting out the front passenger window, which, unfortunately, was still rolled up at the time. The highly acidic vomit ran down the window into the door cavity where it fried the electronic box that controlled the window switch. That happened on a saturday nite at 3am and i was off the road until monday at 2pm. (opportunity cost = sunday and monday airport seasons) The repair was $380 to dismantle the door, clean and disinfect door cavity, and replace the window switch. Steve and I can probably give you hundreds of similar examples that happen in a car for hire that would never happen to normal people with 2 kids and a dog! Those expenses are not reflected in the 8.94 cents per mile average estimated maintenance cost.


That's a perfect example of things wearing out that don't normally wear out.

What's the per mile cost of a drunk trashing the door? Well it doesn't have a per mile cost. And by the way, at $380 you MAY better getting the entire door replaced (like getting a new one from a salvage yard then cleaning it out depending on the model.

Truth be told, your much better off having them puke inside the car than failing to get it out the window and having it go inside the door.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's a perfect example of things wearing out that don't normally wear out.
> 
> What's the per mile cost of a drunk trashing the door? Well it doesn't have a per mile cost. And by the way, at $380 you MAY better getting the entire door replaced (like getting a new one from a salvage yard then cleaning it out depending on the model.
> 
> Truth be told, your much better off having them puke inside the car than failing to get it out the window and having it go inside the door.


That's why I moved to days. No barfers.

I haven't been put in a headlock at 65mph on the freeway on the day shift.

No more drunks for me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> That's why I moved to days. No barfers.
> 
> I haven't been put in a headlock at 65mph on the freeway on the day shift.
> 
> No more drunks for me.


I've been considering that, but I'm concerned with daytime traffic (particularly at rush hour) burning more gas, wearing out the brakes more, etc.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I've been considering that, but I'm concerned with daytime traffic (particularly at rush hour) burning more gas, wearing out the brakes more, etc.


If you naturally wake up early, it's fine.

If you have to drag your ass out of bed at 4:30am, you won't like mornings.

It's the last unsaturated time to drive. At 5am I am often the only driver on the map.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I've been to Georgia, I wouldn't live there, so no, not most folks.


That's just you which is fine. What I'm saying is MOST folks. Proven.



Mash Ghasem said:


> I've been considering that, but I'm concerned with daytime traffic (particularly at rush hour) burning more gas, wearing out the brakes more, etc.


Definitely worth a try. Very few, including myself, go back to nighttime/bar hours.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> That's just you which is fine. What I'm saying is MOST folks. Proven.


Personally, I prefer a place where the mosquitoes are not the size of small dogs, Where the humidity is not a hundred percent all the time.

I prefer some place where it doesn't rain daily. I've been in every state in the United States except Alaska and Hawaii.

I chose California for a reason. It suited me.

I can't take the racist attitude in the south.

The culture gap is too wide for me, but what ever strokes your goat.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Personally, I prefer a place where the mosquitoes are not the size of small dogs, Where the humidity is not a hundred percent all the time.
> 
> I prefer some place where it doesn't rain daily. I've been in every state in the United States except Alaska and Hawaii.
> 
> ...


I am happy here in MD. If I should retire in the USA I would go to CA or Arizona . Dry heat.
I don't mind NYC. I have a small place there. Easy to fly back to Europe .but I think Italy or Portugal is my 1-2 choices.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am happy here in MD. If I should retire in the USA I would go to CA or Arizona . Dry heat.
> I don't mind NYC. I have a small place there. Easy to fly back to Europe .but I think Italy or Portugal is my 1-2 choices.


I loved Southern Oregon, lived there for 10 years.....but 30+ days of sunshine appealed to me.

Can't beat San Diego for weather.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

oldfart said:


> That's just a little hard hearted.
> 
> every job should pay a living wage. If you sell widgets you need to set your price and profit targets based on the cost of input and labor is one of the inputs if you don't pay your labor enough to live then you are asking the government to subsidize your product or service through welfare, food stamps and other government programs
> 
> ...


Inflation on steroids. Old fart I have a lot of respect for you and know you are an intelligent person, but we probably will never agree on politics.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

M


Buck-a-mile said:


> I loved Southern Oregon, lived there for 10 years.....but 30+ days of sunshine appealed to me.
> 
> Can't beat San Diego for weather.


M y husband love San Diego/ La Jolla or be near the Coronado hotel. We there 3 years ago and he told me " babe let's retire here ".


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Droosk said:


> We've proven him wrong REPEATEDLY in this thread. He's just one of those people who refuse to acknowledge that they could possibly be wrong about something, and learn from their mistakes/errors.


Jokes aside.. the article is not for commercial/taxi service.
The maintenance schedule is very different along with the repairs.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberProphet, thanks for your intelligent response. I did note that the studies were a few years ago, and I would expect inflation to make current costs a penny or two higher. I also note your more recent article on newer cars, which confirms that figure. But I don't necessarily consider those costs as relevant, because I am driving six and seven year old cars, so I don't have as many expensive new systems to break. I think it makes way more economic sense to drive an older car for RS, but any driver may select a brand new car if they prefer.

Just don't tell me that my costs are the same as the new car in that case, because they aren't. Most of the repair items you listed were repairs I actually had to do on the Isuzu (again, don't remind me). They're in there. If you look at my three cars, the miles were effectively like owning a single car from new to 135K, with the XL repair costs all coming after the warranty period (which I had on the X Ford). I don't think why would you think those aren't relevant, other than three years' worth of inflation. So add 10%.

Let's get this back in context. There are people here claiming that the federal standard mileage rate is an accurate if not *the* authoritative measure of cost per mile of operation. It is not, unless you are driving the average car a normal amount of miles. That's probably something like a two to three year old car about 15-20K miles per year. The average car in the US these days is a non-hybrid crossover, with hybrids offsetting full size pickups on the extremes (actually probably the pickups are winning). Guys driving a 2015 hybrid for RS don't have fuel, maintenance, and depreciation anywhere near $0.575/mile.

Could your maintenance costs be a bit higher that $0.09 (again, talking X cars here)? Sure, maybe a little. But I sincerely hope you aren't running $0.20 per mile, otherwise your profitability is going to be well below average and you'll throw up your paws in anger about how are these fares so low? It's because some other drivers have lower costs than you do so they are willing to drive for those rates.

Vomit? Sure, extra cost there, but the rates are higher for the bar crowd, otherwise nobody would drive them. I would hope. I don't.

Anybody else want to post their actual 100K+ cost of R&M?

Also, I never argued that maintenance cost was the full cost of driving. Never, not ever once. In fact, I think my first post here was a detailed explanation of the difference between time and miles in the context of depreciation. I have talk *at length* about depreciation and how the marginal cost per mile of depreciation should be calculated. There are people here that haven't understood that my per-mile cost of depreciation is $0.04, but I can demonstrate that easily with reference to any blue book website.

We haven't talked about insurance, which is also included in the mileage rate. The issue here is that most people are using the car they already have or would have anyway, plus a RS rider. Unless you wouldn't have your RS car if you weren't a driver, the only relevant cost is the rider, because that's the marginal cost. Or if you have a second car for RS only, then it's the full cost of the policy on that car.

But in the federal mileage rate, it's the second situation: the full cost of the policy (without RS rider of course), divided by typical miles. Even if you have a dedicated RS car, that's still not your per-mile cost if you drive more miles in a month than the IRS expects (again, probably 1200-1800 per month). I'm doing 1.5K per month with a $20 per month rider on a van I already had and would have anyway. Let's just say $0.02/mile marginal cost for insurance.

Business 101 is you gotta know your marginal cost of production. How much does the next mile cost you to drive?

I hope I don't have to read any more arguments about how $0.575 is the actual marginal cost of driving per mile for every driver. Certainly it should not be for X, but there is one guy I see in the queue with a newish king cab pickup -o: so who knows? Whatever he's doing, it must be worth it to him. Maybe he's running $0.30/mile on X rides and happy about that. Not for a bear to judge.

Lux at $0.575? Maybe? Probably? I dunno about that, I am just a bear who ate a family out camping and took their minivan to drive for a living. This bear's XL is $0.22 per mile, inclusive of gas, per mile depreciation, insurance, maintenance, & repair. If you think you can prove otherwise, go ahead and try, I have a thick stack of receipts, records, and odometer readings that say so.

So, for my seven year old XL ride, marginal cost per mile:

gas $0.10
insurance $0.02
depreciation $0.04
repair/maintenance $0.06 (gave you a ha'penny there for inflation)

$0.22 per mile.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rate cuts are income theft.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> UberProphet, thanks for your intelligent response. .......
> ......I hope I don't have to read any more arguments about how $0.575 is the actual marginal cost of driving per mile for every driver.


There are exactly 2 studies every year that estimate the cost per mile of driving a car in the USA that have a long and rigorous history. AAA and the IRS. Both report remarkably similar numbers, currently approximately $.60 per mile. It's an average across millions of cars and trucks. That's a few more than your sample size. The people who do these studies are expert statisticians and economists with data from tax filings and car manufacturers covering millions of cars and leases. Can we agree on that?

They detail some of the variations by car class and cost. They and I freely admit there is some variation but you are implying that almost everyone driving an older car is approximately 2/3 lower than the average. Not true. Are lots of people lower than $.575 per mile. Sure. And if you said your cost is as low as $.45 per mile, you would hear little argument from me. (but then someone else would be higher than $.575 to account for the average. Probably the guy with the monster truck! LOL ) But $.22 per mile as an average for most people is a bridge too far. If you actually get that, thank the gods you lucky unicorn. But most people should use a number upwards of $.45

Now here is the problem. Tampa Bay rates are .65 per mile and .09 per minute and a .75 drop. From the Hilton hotel in St. Petersburg to Tampa airport is 44 miles return. big convention gets out on tuesday nite. no surge. starting at midnite you get 8 rides in a row from Hilton to TIA. you get 22 X .65=14.30 plus 25 X .09=2.25 plus 1 X .75=.75 for a total of $17.30 X 8=$138.40 as your net. no tips.

Your cost .22 X 8 X 44= $77.44

Your profit $138.40 - $77.44= $60.96 profit in 9 hours worked. $6.77 hour. congratulations!

Other people costs 8 X 44 X .45 = $158.40 $138.40 revenue - $158.40 cost = $20 loss OOPS!

You are right. People better know their costs. And stop working for free.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberProphet? said:


> There are exactly 2 studies every year that estimate the cost per mile of driving a car in the USA that have a long and rigorous history. AAA and the IRS. Both report remarkably similar numbers, currently approximately $.60 per mile. It's an average across millions of cars and trucks. That's a few more than your sample size. The people who do these studies are expert statisticians and economists with data from tax filings and car manufacturers covering millions of cars and leases. Can we agree on that?
> 
> They detail some of the variations by car class and cost. They and I freely admit there is some variation but you are implying that almost everyone driving an older car is approximately 2/3 lower than the average. Not true. Are lots of people lower than $.575 per mile. Sure. And if you said your cost is as low as $.45 per mile, you would hear little argument from me. (but then someone else would be higher than $.575 to account for the average. Probably the guy with the monster truck! LOL ) But $.22 per mile as an average for most people is a bridge too far. If you actually get that, thank the gods you lucky unicorn. But most people should use a number upwards of $.45
> 
> ...


Thus AB5 in California



Buck-a-mile said:


> I loved Southern Oregon, lived there for 10 years.....but 30+ days of sunshine appealed to me.
> 
> Can't beat San Diego for weather.


Make that 300 days of sunshine....


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> UberProphet, thanks for your intelligent response. I did note that the studies were a few years ago, and I would expect inflation to make current costs a penny or two higher. I also note your more recent article on newer cars, which confirms that figure. But I don't necessarily consider those costs as relevant, because I am driving six and seven year old cars, so I don't have as many expensive new systems to break. I think it makes way more economic sense to drive an older car for RS, but any driver may select a brand new car if they prefer.
> 
> Just don't tell me that my costs are the same as the new car in that case, because they aren't. Most of the repair items you listed were repairs I actually had to do on the Isuzu (again, don't remind me). They're in there. If you look at my three cars, the miles were effectively like owning a single car from new to 135K, with the XL repair costs all coming after the warranty period (which I had on the X Ford). I don't think why would you think those aren't relevant, other than three years' worth of inflation. So add 10%.
> 
> ...


Ten cents per mile on gas for XL? What and where are you driving? My 2012 Acadia in San Diego is $0.17 for combined city/hwy.

I'm tired of Uber taking My gas money.. 28% when I'm on the 20% cut. Literally the difference between X and XL is XL includes the gas money for the same distance on X.

Uber shouldn't be taking a higher percentage based on ride type.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberProphet, the difference is almost entirely accountable to the fact that the average car the IRS is concerned about is much newer and more expensive than a profitable RS car. The depreciation component of the standard mileage rate is $0.26. That's not even enough to cover the actual depreciation on a new SUV. People spend waaay too much money on their cars in the US. RS drivers shouldn't.

As far the FL deadhead, you'd figure the driver would stop doing that after the first trip. Or at least the second. Eight times? Yikes. But here I'd get rematch at the airport, so I can't say that's ever happened to me.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

So I want to give an alternative to the numbers presented by Jon Stoppable, and others, in regards to per mile maint costs. Here is my setup:

I pay a local company $250/week for a leased Prius. They take care of literally everything, including proper commercial insurance through Geico with a tiny $250 deductible. The only thing I pay for is gas. On an annualized basis, that comes out to $1,083/month. If I were leasing, or buying a car on payments, and doing my own insurance at an equivalent price point, I'd easily be paying about $400/month for that, so I deduct that from my calculations, leaving a monthly cost of $683/month for the vehicles use in work.

I generally do 5 days a week, about 10 hours a day. That comes to about 217/month. My fuel expense is about $20 per 10 hour shift on average. That means an average of $433/month. Total cost per month is $1,116 for unlimited mileage with zero concerns about break downs, maintenence, excess expenses, etc. That is my TOTAL expense.

So I take $1,116 total monthly cost, divide by 217 average monthly hours. This gives me a running cost of $5.14/hour. My typical average revenue is between $25 and $28/hour, giving me a profit of $19.86/hour to $22.86/hour, on average. And my expenses never change, so I know I can rely on that with regularity.

I never have to worry about down time. I never have to worry about sudden expenses. If the car has a problem, I take it to the shop and its fixed immediately. If there ever comes a time when the vehicle would be out of service for more than a couple hours, they give me another vehicle and I'm back on the road after giving the info to the appropriate companies, since they are registered as an approved vendor to conduct the U/L inspections. I can use the vehicle for whatever I want, with unlimited miles.

Last year, ON THANKSGIVING, the car refused to start, throwing up a ton of errors. I used my free towing service from Uber to take the vehicle into the shop. They had one of their mechanics meet me at the shop, had it fixed in about an hour, and I was able to go out for Black Friday earnings. Guarantee there wasn't a single mechanic shop in the city that would have been able to help me like that, without paying hundreds, if not thousands, of dollars in expenses. So not only did I save a ton of money, I ended up earning another $500 that weekend that I would not have otherwise gotten.

This is why I choose to lease my vehicle. Dedicated expenses that never change. Still get to deduct my miles. Guaranteed service.

My 2 cents 

Edit: I should also point out, that I buy all my fuel through the Uber/GoBank debit card, which gives me 4% cash back, and my Lyft linked Fuel Rewards card for yet another discount. In addition, I also use the GetUpSide program, for even more cash back. So my gas expense is actually about $40 to $50/month lower than my receipts would indicate.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Thus AB5 in California
> 
> 
> Make that 300 days of sunshine....


And sky high taxes.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

*








The more you make the more you pay and everyone else that's in vicinity. Even those who aren't rich knows this-but definitely anyone claiming to be rich/wealthy.*


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And sky high taxes.


True dat... But less than the East coast.... A little.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

FL has no income tax! Not that I would ever live there, but most southeastern states have much lower taxes than CA.


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

I’ve not read thru all the posts just the thread title. Uber nor McDonald’s doesn’t care if you live in poverty. But I doubt they thought Uber would be full time job just extra money part time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> UberProphet, the difference is almost entirely accountable to the fact that the average car the IRS is concerned about is much newer and more expensive than a profitable RS car. The depreciation component of the standard mileage rate is $0.26. That's not even enough to cover the actual depreciation on a new SUV. People spend waaay too much money on their cars in the US. RS drivers shouldn't.
> 
> As far the FL deadhead, you'd figure the driver would stop doing that after the first trip. Or at least the second. Eight times? Yikes. But here I'd get rematch at the airport, so I can't say that's ever happened to me.


Don't know where you got the .26/mile deductible from?

Beginning January 1, 2019, the IRS rate per mile is .58 cents. That's the number I'll be using.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't know where you got the .26/mile deductible from?


The .26 is clearly stated by Jon as the part of the .575/mile standard deduction that is calculated for depreciation expense.



Jon Stoppable said:


> The depreciation component of the standard mileage rate is $0.26.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> The .26 is clearly stated by Jon as the part of the .575/mile standard deduction that is calculated for depreciation expense.


When you spend $5 - 10K on a vehicle the depreciation component is immaterial. Yes, I missed that in the post.

Would submit that my actual depreciation is a tiny fraction of the .26/mile number. Reason? Mileage is only a component of actual depreciation. Age of the vehicle is a major factor.

I've paid for my 2012 10X over from depreciation. Cash reserves will easily buy my next car &#128664;.

Thanks Uber!
&#128526;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> *Uber dosen't care if a driver lives in poverty*


Uber ain't your Mommy, Daddy NOR Employer .
Take responsibility for your own poor life decisions.

A Basic Automobile &#128663; driver's license Does Not guarantee a living wage


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why is Uber fault if some drivers live in poverty ?


Ummm because we want to live in a civilized society with ethics and that means anyone working a full time job should be able to afford basic survival essentials, duh?

Otherwise we are just letting everyone do whatever the hell they want which quickly results in an unsustainable predatory environment and promptly thereafter, utter chaos and collapse. Shall we stop feeding old people because they can't work while we're at it and let them fight each other to the death on the streets for scraps of bread? By your logic that would be a good start!

Uber are not clever, they are just criminals. If other companies did this it would completely break the economy. Who's gonna buy all the stuff if nobody can afford anything despite working around the clock? It's catastrophically stupid to let anyone get away with this. Uber only has for a while because they such incredible shameless criminals. They stack crime on top of crime to keep this farce chugging along but it won't last forever.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber ain't your Mommy, Daddy NOR Employer .
> Take responsibility for your own poor life decisions.
> 
> A Basic Automobile &#128663; driver's license Does Not guarantee a living wage


Strongly agree 
&#128077;


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Such a silly post. Uber cares about Uber. Pax, Drivers, Community......none of it means squat. The almighty dollar, THAT’S what Uber cares about....


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly agree
> &#128077;


That's good shilling but riddle me this. Is it my poor life choices that forces the apps to charge artificially low and propped service fees (with stolen money), to provide service to low level scum that have no business hiring a private car for anything, so they can take a 2m ride down the street while destroying your car with impunity?

Is it my poor life choices that makes Uber to lie, cheat and bribe their way to a magical fairytale land where they collect 60% while telling you they only take 20%? While offloading all expenses and taxes, including their own taxes on you?

I suppose it's my choices again that forces Uber to criminally miscategorize employees, criminally flood the market with low quality oversupply so they can leverage everyone under cover and criminally suppress normal market forces so they can manipulate every aspect of everything secretly with impunity to their benefit, at your expense?

I'll be the first to slam most drivers because they do in fact suck and make poor choices and there are a lot of them. But UBER IS SUCKIMG THEM IN WITH LIES. Of course the stupid will bite, Uber is counting on it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> That's good shilling but riddle me this.


Accusations of Shill & Troll are consistently
the Purview & Fall Back position of those unable
to Swimm in the deep end.

You're a Classic Sloth No skill worker
Under the misguided impression Everybody
Owes U something, always Looking for handouts
While offering society the least amount effort

&#128073;However, The adults are conversing
Suggest u return to the Kiddie End of the pool
and blame mommy and daddy for Not
Preparing U for the Real World


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Ummm because we want to live in a civilized society with ethics and that means anyone working a full time job should be able to afford basic survival essentials, duh?
> 
> Otherwise we are just letting everyone do whatever the hell they want which quickly results in an unsustainable predatory environment and promptly thereafter, utter chaos and collapse. Shall we stop feeding old people because they can't work while we're at it and let them fight each other to the death on the streets for scraps of bread? By your logic that would be a good start!
> 
> Uber are not clever, they are just criminals. If other companies did this it would completely break the economy. Who's gonna buy all the stuff if nobody can afford anything despite working around the clock? It's catastrophically stupid to let anyone get away with this. Uber only has for a while because they such incredible shameless criminals. They stack crime on top of crime to keep this farce chugging along but it won't last forever.


I can't believe the number of people on this forum that don't have a clue about economics or business. You can not compare Rideshare with "other companies." Other companies know how much labor they will need based on past experience. They schedule people based on these numbers. If it is busier today than normal they will try to call someone in. If it is slow today they will send someone home. They don't have an unknown number of people walking in and going out the front door as they choose. They have a percentage of their gross business set aside for payroll. Say 30%.
The issue with Rideshare is to many drivers. I could make decent money with today's rates if there wasn't so much time between pings. After morning and evening rushes your hourly rate starts to go down. I drive early and do real good up to about 10am. Then it dies. I look at the riders app and I'm surrounded by 8 other drivers. Pings get fewer and fewer. The issue is to many drivers. Uber may not be driver friendly but they are not criminal. Rideshare companies can't and will never pay as many people that want to log on. The only way wages go up is if fewer people are on the platform.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Simple question: have you or would you ever spend more than $9K on maintenance in the first 100K miles on a reasonable RS car? If your answer is no, I win.


Happy story for you. In 2003 I told my vehicle guy that I needed a new personal ride. He called a couple of weeks later and told me to bring my checkbook and pickup my new ride. 1999 lincoln towncar executive. White, loaded 43,000 miles. Total $16,500. including tax, license and PDI. (The original owner paid $52,000 and its kelly blue book value was about $30,000) He said he stole it off the auction, made a nice profit, and made his biggest customer (me) ecstatic. Driving off the lot, the drivers side window wouldn't go down. While the mechanic was taking the door panel off, I perused the owners manual. I discovered that lincoln's have a fully transferable factory, bumper to bumper warranty up to 4 years and 50,000 miles. He put the panel back on and I went to the lincoln dealership.

The lincoln dealership fixed the window for free and also sold me a 50,000 mile extension to my bumper to bumper warranty for $2,800. I'm a happy guy!

At 46,000 miles i needed a transmission overhaul. They gave me a loaner car while the car was in the shop.

At 49,000 miles they replaced the transmission with a brand new one from detroit. Loaner car again for 7 days.

At 53,000 miles they replaced the drivers seat.

At 61,000 miles it got a new motor after a piston went thru the cylinder wall. I think I got a lemon! Loaner car again for 15 days.

I never had another significant problem with that car. I sold it to a taxi driver for $9,000 and he drove it for years without any significant problem. If I hadn't purchased the extended warranty for $2,800, it would have cost over $10,000 in the first 75,000 miles.

But for the Window issue, I wouldn't have gotten the extended warranty and would have paid to fix the car out of pocket because it was too valuable to junk it or trade it. And once properly fixed, was a great car.

Just because it has never happened to you, does not mean it does not happen to others.

PS. You lose!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Accusations of Shill & Troll are consistently
> the Purview & Fall Back position of those unable
> to Swimm in the deep end.
> 
> ...


Oh ya smartass? So you savages arguing for the poor multi billion dollar criminal enterprise to be allowed to exploit and prey on the most vulnerable persons in society to the point of starving them whilst working them like dogs, are the adults? And you are demonstrating your adult skills by making idiotic, infantile, low class and wrong assumptions you pulled out of your ass? And I'm out of my element and I'm the wrong sized pool because I don't lob pointless, immature and primitively stupid attacks and insults against somebody they disagree with on a topic?

My bad, I thought the adults were the ones that took responsibility seriously and don't resort to childish insults to coverup their total lack of understanding of the subject and inability to make any valid or coherent points.

I am unassailable and attacking me personally with fabricated gibberish only serves to expose your total stupidity and inability to support your worthless argument.

Bottom line - society has agreed to a minimum standard of pay for everyone and for good reason. Everyone except Uber is following the rules.

You are obviously a shill lol. You have to admit it if you are one! No real person would argue to ignore minimum wage and starve people en mass to fuel corporate profits.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> That's good shilling but riddle me this. Is it my poor life choices that forces the apps to charge artificially low and propped service fees (with stolen money), to provide service to low level scum that have no business hiring a private car for anything, so they can take a 2m ride down the street while destroying your car with impunity?
> 
> Is it my poor life choices that makes Uber to lie, cheat and bribe their way to a magical fairytale land where they collect 60% while telling you they only take 20%? While offloading all expenses and taxes, including their own taxes on you?
> 
> ...


Strongly disagree with every, single one of your points. Have ZERO sympathy for your situation. In fact, you most likely deserve to be where you are.

Moreover, I engage in very, similar business tactics as Uber.

Oh, almost forgot to mention; I'm a HUGE Trump supporter!

My two cents.
&#128526;



UberAdrian said:


> Oh ya smartass? So you savages arguing for the poor multi billion dollar criminal enterprise to be allowed to exploit and prey on the most vulnerable persons in society to the point of starving them whilst working them like dogs, are the adults? And you are demonstrating your adult skills by making idiotic, infantile, low class and wrong assumptions you pulled out of your ass? And I'm out of my element and I'm the wrong sized pool because I don't lob pointless, immature and primitively stupid attacks and insults against somebody they disagree with on a topic?
> 
> My bad, I thought the adults were the ones that took responsibility seriously and don't resort to childish insults to coverup their total lack of understanding of the subject and inability to make any valid or coherent points.
> 
> ...


UBER ROCKS!!!!
⛳&#127958;&#127974;&#127482;&#127474;&#128676;&#128640;
&#127864;&#128526;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly disagree with every, single one of your points. Have ZERO sympathy for your situation. In fact, you most likely deserve to be where you are.
> 
> Moreover, I engage in very, similar business tactics as Uber.
> 
> ...


 What situation? I didn't mention any situations and I'm not in any. And you right, I do deserve to be highly successful and in a position to do RS as a joke/for kicks and not care about anything.

Obviously you're a trump supporter lol! That was obvious when you first fabricated a reason to launch juvenile personal attacks on me that you completely made up out of nothing.

pro tip: the moment you start arguing the person and not the topic, you automatically lose the argument and have already shamefully exposed yourself as a bully with no rebuttal. I see you've read page 1 of trumps book. When will you show me a stack of empty paper and allege it to be documents that prove how right you are?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> What situation? I didn't mention any situations and I'm not in any. And you right, I do deserve to be highly successful and in a position to do RS as a joke/for kicks and not care about anything.
> 
> Obviously you're a trump supporter lol! That was obvious when you first fabricated a reason to launch juvenile personal attacks on me that you completely made up out of nothing.
> 
> pro tip: the moment you start arguing the person and not the topic, you automatically lose the argument and have already shamefully exposed yourself as a bully with no rebuttal. I see you've read page 1 of trumps book. When will you show me a stack of empty paper and allege it to be documents that prove how right you are?


Would strongly suggest some continuing education for you. Appears you have some issues expressing yourself. Particularly in writing.

You definitely alluded to some personal issues. Which I can certainly understand.

As far as President Trump's record? Much of it is already proven and well documented. Particularly, his economic plan.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Would strongly suggest some continuing education for you. Appears you have some issues expressing yourself. Particularly in writing.
> 
> You definitely alluded to some personal issues. Which I can certainly understand.
> 
> As far as President Trump's record? Much of it is already proven and well documented. Particularly, his economic plan.


I think I articulate myself quite well. Which areas specifically do I need improve on?

Also, WTF are you talking about re personal issues? Honestly I don't have a single what you're referring to. Please quote me and consider lowering the dosage on your morning bowl of acid.

President trumps record contains literally nothing of value. It's a mishmash of 16000+ verified lies, more than all previous presidents combined plus blank paper and obscenities like his war against children and families and his war against the environment.

The economy thing is a pathetic lie. The current president is not at all responsible for the current economy. Not even in his second term. The economy doesn't work like that. Factories and supply chains don't materialize overnight. It takes about 10 years for policies to impact the economy, according to top economists.

G'head punk, pull out some more lies from trumps book of stupidities about the economy. I will address them with statements from qualified economists with 0 lies on their record. We can let the people decide who is more credible on economic matters - an expert economist with multiple degrees in economics and decades of experience or a pathological lying idiot with 0 economic knowledge and an iq of 65


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> I think I articulate myself quite well. Which areas specifically do I need improve on?
> 
> Also, WTF are you talking about re personal issues? Honestly I don't have a single what you're referring to. Please quote me and consider lowering the dosage on your morning bowl of acid.
> 
> ...


Looks like you need a full economics lesson. Would not even know where to start with you.

Good luck.



UberAdrian said:


> What situation? I didn't mention any situations and I'm not in any. And you right, I do deserve to be highly successful and in a position to do RS as a joke/for kicks and not care about anything.
> 
> Obviously you're a trump supporter lol! That was obvious when you first fabricated a reason to launch juvenile personal attacks on me that you completely made up out of nothing.
> 
> pro tip: the moment you start arguing the person and not the topic, you automatically lose the argument and have already shamefully exposed yourself as a bully with no rebuttal. I see you've read page 1 of trumps book. When will you show me a stack of empty paper and allege it to be documents that prove how right you are?


Now I see part of your problem. You're not even an American? Rather, you reside in a Socialist environment.

AMERICA FIRST!
&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;
&#128640;&#128640;&#128640;&#128640;&#128640;&#128640;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Looks like you need a full economics lesson. Would not even know where to start with you.
> 
> Good luck.


I have a minor in Econ and run multiple businesses. What are your qualifications?

Please lecture me. Making vague and meaningless statements supported by nothing doesn't really hurt me. You've said nothing.

Why don't you use your vast economic knowledge and specifically point out a single thing I said that's wrong, then link a credible sourcethat counters my claims.

Uber your shills are so weak! Hire me as shill commander for top dollar and I will work for the dark side whilst maintaining my credibility and rapport with the community. No other shill can do that. If you lowball me you will be severely reprimanded for the insult.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

UberAdrian said:


> That's good shilling but riddle me this. Is it my poor life choices that forces the apps to charge artificially low and propped service fees (with stolen money), to provide service to low level scum that have no business hiring a private car for anything, so they can take a 2m ride down the street while destroying your car with impunity?


It is your poor life choices that makes you think like this, yes.



UberAdrian said:


> Is it my poor life choices that makes Uber to lie, cheat and bribe their way to a magical fairytale land where they collect 60% while telling you they only take 20%? While offloading all expenses and taxes, including their own taxes on you?


Yes, it is your poor life choices that makes you think Uber is taking 60% of the revenue. Probably should have paid more attention in school. You can do the math yourself. For example, in 2019, their take on my revenue was 32%.



UberAdrian said:


> I suppose it's my choices again that forces Uber to criminally miscategorize employees


Yes, it is your poor life choices that results in you think that we're being "criminally miscategorized", much less that you actually think it would be better for us to be classified as employees.



UberAdrian said:


> I'll be the first to slam most drivers because they do in fact suck and make poor choices and there are a lot of them. But UBER IS SUCKIMG THEM IN WITH LIES. Of course the stupid will bite, Uber is counting on it.


I've yet to be lied to by anyone at Uber, and I've been doing this for years. Everything that can be expected is clearly laid out. I know what I'll make per mile, per minute, etc. Its not Ubers fault that you're incapable of running a successful business like many of us do.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> I have a minor in Econ and run multiple businesses. What are your qualifications?
> 
> Please lecture me. Making vague and meaningless statements supported by nothing doesn't really hurt me. You've said nothing.
> 
> ...


I am NOT the


UberAdrian said:


> I have a minor in Econ and run multiple businesses. What are your qualifications?
> 
> Please lecture me. Making vague and meaningless statements supported by nothing doesn't really hurt me. You've said nothing.
> 
> ...


Just spoke with corporate and your skills, to work as a shill, do not meet the standards required.

So keep driving, for us, and continue working on your grammar, reading and comprehension abilities. And please feel free to apply at a later date.
&#128526;

Uber Rocks! 
&#128640;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> I am NOT the
> 
> Just spoke with corporate and your skills, to work as a shill, do not meet the standards required.
> 
> ...


I understand, you can't afford my level of expertise with all those mounting losses on the books and investors breathing down your necks. Maybe one day you'll get there.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> I understand, you can't afford my level of expertise with all those mounting losses on the books and investors breathing down your necks. Maybe one day you'll get there.


You're quite entertaining. &#129315;&#129315;
But lack basic communication skills.

What we can use you for, are some non surge pool rides in da hood. Somebody's gotta do it. Might as well be you.

So we'll see ya bright and early tomorrow 4:00 AM!

Trump 2020!!!
⛳⛳⛳⛳⛳



UberAdrian said:


> I understand, you can't afford my level of expertise with all those mounting losses on the books and investors breathing down your necks. Maybe one day you'll get there.


Just stay in Toronto and we'll be fine.


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

There is a solution.. VibeRides launched in Houston last weekend and is now operating in Texas and Miami and offers multiple perpetual and residual income streams not just 1. Its a no brainer to join the platform and build your own DRIVER and RIDER teams. Uber/Lyft/Sheeba days are numbered..... VibeRides is the path to Rideshare future and exponential income. #justdifferent


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

myvipdriver.australia said:


> There is a solution.. VibeRides launched in Houston last weekend and is now operating in Texas and Miami and offers multiple perpetual and residual income streams not just 1. Its a no brainer to join the platform and build your own DRIVER and RIDER teams. Uber/Lyft/Sheeba days are numbered..... VibeRides is the path to Rideshare future and exponential income. #justdifferent


Lol
1. Wtf is sheeba
2. You can't advertise without paying $$
3. Come talk to us in a couple of years after this fails.


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol
> 1. Wtf is sheeba
> 2. You can't advertise without paying $$
> 3. Come talk to us in a couple of years after this fails.


I suggest you do your homework.. You know how the model works do you?? You were at the launch in Houston on the weekend and saw the global strategy?? And still talking failure?? Seems those who vision failure... live with failure. Maybe time for a change!!! Ill come back in 5 years and update the progress just like all the millions of drivers who never backed UBER and are still out there driving for them to try and make ends meet after saying it will never work!!! Correct (Rideshare needed change).Its a shame most cant embrace change and opportunity. Thats why majority fail..... closed thinking and so quick to criticise yet so slow to compliment. #feelthevibe


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

myvipdriver.australia said:


> I suggest you do your homework.. You know how the model works do you?? You were at the launch in Houston on the weekend and saw the global strategy?? And still talking failure?? Seems those who vision failure... live with failure. Maybe time for a change!!! Ill come back in 5 years and update the progress just like all the millions of drivers who never backed UBER and are still out there driving for them to try and make ends meet after saying it will never work!!! Correct (Rideshare needed change).Its a shame most cant embrace change and opportunity. Thats why majority fail..... closed thinking and so quick to criticise yet so slow to compliment. #feelthevibe


Why would I do the homework when I haven't even _heard_ of it?

If I hear something that sounds interesting I will go research it.

you're not even on the radar.

so, &#128075;&#127995;&#128075;&#127995;&#128075;&#127995;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

myvipdriver.australia said:


> You were at the launch in Houston on the weekend and saw the global strategy??


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why would I do the homework when I haven't even _heard_ of it?
> 
> If I hear something that sounds interesting I will go research it.
> 
> ...


If you had heard of UBER the week it launched and been given an opportunity to be on the ground level after now knowing 5 years later how it has transformed the transport industry would you have????
You seem rather invested in criticising something you know NOTHING about yet... again...were you at the launch in Houston to learn of its difference??? Research it.. When you see who is behind this and how the model works..and it WILL work..because what is currently available in the Rideshare market isnt working for ALL involved...and this changes the whole playing field. Im offering people an opportunity to embrace and learn about and YOU decide once you have all the facts. Crazy if anyone doesnt look at this, especially with so many in this forum complaining about their current situations.... #makeachanhe I come in peace to offer opportunity and a lifestyle..not a JOB. Im sorry if you are offended by my offer to share the opportunity with all.



myvipdriver.australia said:


> If you had heard of UBER the week it launched and been given an opportunity to be on the ground level after now knowing 5 years later how it has transformed the transport industry would you have????
> You seem rather invested in criticising something you know NOTHING about yet... again...were you at the launch in Houston to learn of its difference??? Research it.. When you see who is behind this and how the model works..and it WILL work..because what is currently available in the Rideshare market isnt working for ALL involved...and this changes the whole playing field. Im offering people an opportunity to embrace and learn about and YOU decide once you have all the facts. Crazy if anyone doesnt look at this, especially with so many in this forum complaining about their current situations.... #makeachanhe I come in peace to offer opportunity and a lifestyle..not a JOB. Im sorry if you are offended by my offer to share the opportunity with all.


btw..you have now heard if it. Thanks to me wanting to share the opportunity with all Drivers and Riderd..because this opportunity encourages TEAM work and working together and isnt a dog eat dog mentality. God forbid drivers who may actually work TOGETHER and all win.... Now thats a new concept!! Its the new VIBE!!! Please.... do your homework. You may thank me in 5 years. What has anyone got to lose other than 30 mins of their day to get FACTS. I am here to build a TEAM and a team of positive and business minded people who want better for their lives..... not those who wish to criticise and never take a leap from their comfort zone. Opportunity knocks!!!! Have a great day &#128513;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

myvipdriver.australia said:


> If you had heard of UBER the week it launched and been given an opportunity to be on the ground level after now knowing 5 years later how it has transformed the transport industry would you have????
> You seem rather invested in criticising something you know NOTHING about yet... again...were you at the launch in Houston to learn of its difference??? Research it.. When you see who is behind this and how the model works..and it WILL work..because what is currently available in the Rideshare market isnt working for ALL involved...and this changes the whole playing field. Im offering people an opportunity to embrace and learn about and YOU decide once you have all the facts. Crazy if anyone doesnt look at this, especially with so many in this forum complaining about their current situations.... #makeachanhe I come in peace to offer opportunity and a lifestyle..not a JOB. Im sorry if you are offended by my offer to share the opportunity with all.
> 
> 
> btw..you have now heard if it. Thanks to me wanting to share the opportunity with all Drivers and Riderd..because this opportunity encourages TEAM work and working together and isnt a dog eat dog mentality. God forbid drivers who may actually work TOGETHER and all win.... Now thats a new concept!! Its the new VIBE!!! Please.... do your homework. You may thank me in 5 years. What has anyone got to lose other than 30 mins of their day to get FACTS. I am here to build a TEAM and a team of positive and business minded people who want better for their lives..... not those who wish to criticise and never take a leap from their comfort zone. Opportunity knocks!!!! Have a great day &#128513;


Since you ask so *nicely























1. No news outlet
2. Already pple asking if it's a scam
3. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#129315;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128517;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128075;&#127995;*

Ps


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Since you ask so *nicely
> 
> View attachment 421821
> View attachment 421822
> ...


The Joke is on you because you did a GOOGLE search and in 2 mins made a qualified decision. WOW.
Have a fabulous day. This opportunity is definately not for you!!! &#129318;‍♂&#129318;&#128518;&#128075; viberides.com


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey VIPdriver guy, no bear wants your spam. If you are serious, send me a package from Harry & David


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

Opportunity knocks!!! Closed minds bolt the door and run.... See you in 5 years y'all 👍🏽👍🏽


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

myvipdriver.australia said:


> The Joke is on you because you did a GOOGLE search and in 2 mins made a qualified decision. WOW.
> Have a fabulous day. This opportunity is definately not for you!!! &#129318;‍♂&#129318;&#128518;&#128075; viberides.com


I did cos you told me to research, I'm sorry, is this something of a breakthrough that is more in a journal then some vlog? I mean I did find this but it's with a space in between and SPACING IS IMPORTANT APPARENTLY LOL even tho u fail to do so in your spam and no, no news either.



















myvipdriver.australia said:


> Opportunity knocks!!! Closed minds bolt the door and run.... See you in 5 years y'all &#128077;&#127997;&#128077;&#127997;


SF doesn't want any more homeless ppl. Pls no.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


Uber also doesnt care if you live with bedbugs !

Or Wuhan Flu.


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I did cos you told me to research, I'm sorry, is this something of a breakthrough that is more in a journal then some vlog? I mean I did find this but it's with a space in between and SPACING IS IMPORTANT APPARENTLY LOL even tho u fail to do so in your spam and no, no news either.
> 
> View attachment 421830
> View attachment 421831
> ...


My mistake... clearly I am in the wrong forum for those seeking change. Irony is, dont see too many threads in here from Drivers or Riders saying they are seeing any POSITIVE changes in the "current" rideshare environment....oh well!!! Take care &#128075;&#128075;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

myvipdriver.australia said:


> My mistake... clearly I am in the wrong forum for those seeking change. Irony is, dont see too many threads in here from Drivers or Riders saying they are seeing any POSITIVE changes in the "current" rideshare environment....oh well!!! Take care &#128075;&#128075;


Typical answer for someone who is &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.

recap.

you Spam. I say lol what? Never heard. You say research, I go why? And after your insults I still was like ok, lemme see what this fan fare is about.

only to *sound of crickets*... find much ado about nothin'.

And now I'm closed minded (despite research, your suggestion, when I didn't want to to begin with but then did).

maybe you should take your own advice and be more open minded to the possibility of being wrong.

you can thank me by not taking that bus ticket to SF when you're broke next year.


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Typical answer for someone who is &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.
> 
> recap.
> 
> ...


Im sorry...... who are you again???
And what do you offer to the industry?? ......... 
My apologies all. Seems we have an industry expert who has done all their homework and lives in a "critic" mindset....such a shame!!! Honourably and with much intent...I do wish you a good day!! Cant lead a horse to water...if it doesnt want to drink!! In 5 years ill come back to you, provide a BUS and collect homeless people and take them to SF at no cost.... Deal???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

myvipdriver.australia said:


> Im sorry...... who are you again???
> And what do you offer to the industry?? .........
> My apologies all. Seems we have an industry expert who has done all their homework and lives in a "critic" mindset....such a shame!!! Honourably and with much intent...I do wish you a good day!! Cant lead a horse to water...if it doesnt want to drink!! In 5 years ill come back to you, provide a BUS and collect homeless people and take them to SF at no cost.... Deal???


You keep coming back even tho you say stuff like good day!!

Never said I was an expert but you aren't as well by a long stretch.

so
1. Don't put words in pple mouth as everything I've said so far is from the Internet, your words typed or my opinion
2. Get feelings caught esp if you believe you're in the "right" because your behavior is demeaning any "actual" contribution you hope to have... I mean if I was in the business of trying to recruit pple in the guise of having pple "woke" I would not lower myself to that type of behavior.

As such I got no skin in the game nor do I have any interest in selling to the people of UP (directly or indirectly) to care what they think of my behavior but I still haven't caught feelings like you.

take a step back and maybe reread what you wrote.


----------



## Catch22mile (Feb 27, 2020)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


 I've been driving for Uber since October 2018 visited many cities in Florida some good some bad but if you're trying to make a living at this you're in for a sad truth larger cities don't pay that much like Orlando Jacksonville well places like Daytona Gainesville and along the East Coast to Florida is better in Jacksonville the driver only gets about $.51 a mile which is useless The same with Orlando area some areas are saturated with Uber drivers and Uber makes a lot of money in that area drivers don't get much those people who brag about making $1000 a week are Probably living in their vehicles,most of the time. To find the best place to Uber in Florida go to the website AlviaUber rates in fla


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Bullshit. Totally.
> 
> Nobody's going to tell me if I'm making money or not. The liberals, on this forum, are pathetic, uneducated grunts who have zero clue how much money I'm making.
> 
> ...


Dont conservatives tell you too?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont conservatives tell you too?


On this forum it seems only liberals tell me idiotic, stupid stuff.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont conservatives tell you too?


Meanwhile . . . .

Especially in the " GIG ECONOMY".


----------



## myvipdriver.australia (Feb 23, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You keep coming back even tho you say stuff like good day!!
> 
> Never said I was an expert but you aren't as well by a long stretch.
> 
> ...


Reread... stand by my words. Again, HAVE A GOOD DAY &#128075;&#128075;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Meanwhile . . . .
> 
> Especially in the " GIG ECONOMY".
> View attachment 421854


When I get it I'm going to keep driving
#typhoid25rides7daysaweek


----------



## Stone409 (Feb 13, 2020)

Crbrocks said:


> Uber talks big but many drivers are under min wage.Hoping for AB5 to &#128077;


I drove for 6 hours this morning and made $48! Uber is a shit job that is a temporary means to an end... personally I wish every driver including me would strike for 1 week!!!


----------



## uberdrivert1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> Not anyone's fault that you live in poverty but your own. If you're not making 20-25 an hour, your market sucks, go to a W2 job.
> 
> Rocket science I know.


Absolutely!!


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Be real, ride share takes absolutely zero skill to do and apart from having a car and no criminal background has no prerequisite to do. Hell even a job at McDonald's takes more skill, because there you need to know how to work the register. So why should anyone that does rideshare be expected to be paid more than someone at McDonald's?

Driving for Uber/Lyft is a shit job that pays shit wages because literally anybody can do it. It is the epitome of non-skilled labor. No one should be dong this work without some sort of exit strategy. It is a means to an end until you get something better. If you choose to do this as a career, and it is always a choice, then you really need to reevaluate your life choices. Because you are choosing to remain at the bottom rung of the work force.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

Uber does not care, They love to annoy you with there little notes about something you did but will never tell you which ride it was nor will you be allowed to respond! Uber is a corporation, Corporations don't care, Corporations have no heart! Corporations are not people! Does your car care no your car is a machine and so our corporations and so is Uber! While you are completely destroying your car uber will not be there for you in any shape or form. Ten thousand rides will destroy a brand new car and uber don't care!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

angryuberman said:


> Uber does not care, They love to annoy you with there little notes about something you did but will never tell you which ride it was nor will you be allowed to respond! Uber is a corporation, Corporations don't care, Corporations have no heart! Corporations are not people! Does your car care no your car is a machine and so our corporations and so is Uber! While you are completely destroying your car uber will not be there for you in any shape or form. Ten thousand rides will destroy a brand new car and uber don't care!


UBER AND CORPORATIONS ROCK! 
&#128077;


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Uber and Lyft are not our parents, so why should they care. If you are not satisfied with the pay, why drive ? The freedom to work , or not work whenever you want to comes with a high price. When your friends are buying houses and going on expensive vacations, and complaining about having to work long hours, and complaining about their bosses, you can tell them to sale their houses , quit their jobs and start driving like you do. I agree earning $2.56 on a trip is just sad, but this is the job , and we all have the power to drive, or not drive.


----------

